# GD-350 - an official count



## Piowa

Since it seems to be the hottest release this year, so I think we will get a lot of them.

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 3 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 2 watches (MCZK, Kawei)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------1 watch (MrShoque)

Together ------------------------------- 6 watches

King of Vibe - Kawei (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Pictures from previous threads.

MrShoque:
View attachment 978232


AirWatch:
View attachment 978235


Feisar:
View attachment 978236


MCZK:
View attachment 978239


Kawei (2):
View attachment 978241


View attachment 978242


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## isezumi

U tha man, Piowa!!!


----------



## Pelican

GD-350-8 just ordered here!
Will post pics upon arrival - it's a near perfect G-Shock if you ask me.


----------



## blondygirl69

I have 3 GD-350 models incoming,1 GD-350-1Jf and 2 of the 350-8JF grey versions via Seiya and Sunknots.I need more G Shocks like a hole in the head but these look like an exceptional new model with a powerhouse battery and great module,come on EMS.


CHEERS
john


----------



## Nemo

Mine is the Negative Display. Bought today on Amazon, a German retailer. Got a message telling me that I cannot cancel my order anymore as my watch has been shipped and... 
Should be delivered Tuesday the 5th of March..... Two weeks to come from Germany to France? ... 
Guess they are back ordering shamelessly. 
Cheers.

Edit: after an exchange of emails, they have confirmed the watch should be there in 5 days.
So the ETA was automaticaly generated.


----------



## Piowa

Fwupow:
Casio G-Shock GD-350 Module 3403 - YouTube

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 4 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 2 watches (MCZK, Kawei)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------1 watch (MrShoque)

Together ------------------------------- 7 watches

King of Vibe - Kawei (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo

Touchdown.


----------



## Nemo

This is the picture after I have just open the box. SOrry for the quality but it was 18:00 in a dark grey winter day of february... The time and the date were... from another dimension. The setting was still in 2010....

A glimpse:
what I love so far: the clear display. Like mon my G7710: a great negative display usable even under artificial light.
I was concerned about the pictures showing glossy black case. But it's a great mat dark case. Perfect for a... Ninja ! :-D
The rubber band is so smooth. The buckle feels a little cheap but the rubber feels like silk !
The way the band is fixed to the case give a lot of confort.
The manual is in English and French. 
This is my first "Vibe Alarm" watch. And it's works great. For example: the hourly chime is gently noticed.

This is the perfect Stealth G so far, I love it. 

(Now I need to find a secret dark mission to test it....)


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 4 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 3 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------1 watch (MrShoque)

Together ------------------------------- 8 watches

King of Vibe - Kawei (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

Hey!! One of them says "vibe alarm" instead of vibrator....that's the one I need


----------



## Piowa

Japan versions are supposed to have VIBRATOR, others VIBE ALARM. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ayospoonay

Just received my GD-350-8JF today from Sunknots on Rakuten, love every bit of it.


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 5 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 3 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------1 watch (MrShoque)

Together ------------------------------- 9 watches

King of Vibe - Kawei (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MCZK

Piowa said:


> Japan versions are supposed to have VIBRATOR, others VIBE ALARM.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Hi, can someone explain this please? I've read this a few times. Mine is tagged as a GD-350-1BJF. Is the JF not indicative of it being a Japanese market version or am I missing something?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Piowa

MCZK said:


> Hi, can someone explain this please? I've read this a few times. Mine is tagged as a GD-350-1BJF. Is the JF not indicative of it being a Japanese market version or am I missing something?
> Many thanks in advance.


I don't know, it is confusing. We have to wait for European (American) versions to be released. They are supposed to be in Polish shops next week.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo

Mine is Vibe Alarm and is not Japanese....


----------



## Piowa

So maybe GD-350-1 and 8 are VIBRATORS, but 1B is VIBE ALARM? 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 5 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 4 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------1 watch (MrShoque)

Together ------------------------------ 10 watches

King of Vibe - Kawei (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

2 new ones:

02civicsi:

View attachment 984060


Bulldog1:
View attachment 984061


GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 5 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 4 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------2 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1)

Together ------------------------------ 11 watches

King of Vibe - Kawei (2 watches)

*I think I sorted different writtings quest:*

VIBRATOR: GD-350-8JF, GD-350-1JF
VIBE ALARM: GD-350-8ER, GD-350-1ER, GD-350-1BJF, GD-350-1BER,



Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW

Just be clear and certain: the Japanese 8JF is Vibrator or Vibe Alarm?


----------



## JoseCanseco

The all-powerful Piowa seems to have the answer:



Piowa said:


> Japan versions are supposed to have VIBRATOR, others VIBE ALARM.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

JoseCanseco said:


> The all-powerful Piowa seems to have the answer:


All-powerful Piowa was wrong. 

New hypothesis is:

VIBRATOR - positive display JPN
VIBE ALARM - positive display EUR plus all negatives

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JoseCanseco

Piowa said:


> All-powerful Piowa was wrong.
> 
> New hypothesis is:
> 
> VIBRATOR - positive display JPN
> VIBE ALARM - positive display EUR plus all negatives
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


You made me look like a fool! My yet-to-arrive GD-350-8JF will apparently have VIBRATOR on it then. Not quite sure how I feel about that :-d


----------



## LUW

JoseCanseco said:


> Not quite sure how I feel about that :-d


Vibrating with joy.


----------



## Watchphile

All 3 models in the Casio Japan site now shows VIBE ALARM.

GD-350-8JF - ???? - G-SHOCK - CASIO


----------



## Feisar

Just "VIBE ALARM"... no more "VIBRATORS" for us :'(

View attachment 986484


View attachment 986485


----------



## demon2360

Piowa said:


> GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 5 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay)
> GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 4 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi)
> GD-350-1 -------------------------------3 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1,demon2360)
> 
> Together ------------------------------ 12 watches
> 
> King of Vibe - Kawei (2 watches)
> 
> *I think I sorted different writtings quest:*
> 
> VIBRATOR: GD-350-8JF, GD-350-1JF
> VIBE ALARM: GD-350-8ER, GD-350-1ER, GD-350-1BJF, GD-350-1BER,
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


BAM! I'm in :-!

View attachment 986499


best,
Mikey


----------



## Nemo

Watchphile said:


> All 3 models in the Casio Japan site now shows VIBE ALARM.
> 
> GD-350-8JF - ???? - G-SHOCK - CASIO


And now for a moment, let's imagine the internal memo which has been written in Casio headquarters asking to remove the Vibrator word.... A minor design adjustment which needs an explanation. A meeting... I approvals... 
".... due to the misinterpretation of the word Vibrator by Westerners... "

:-D


----------



## starscream

You guys who got Vibrator written on it are lucky! With only a few of those made im guessing its value is about to go up!


----------



## greg1491

If they have switched to using "Vibe Alarm" exclusively, would that make the early models with "Vibrator" more collectible?


----------



## kung-fusion

greg1491 said:


> If they have switched to using "Vibe Alarm" exclusively, would that make the early models with "Vibrator" more collectible?


Yes, most likely. I had a dw-5600c with an unusual "Japan v" caseback and I sold it for $400... just because of the v


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 5 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 5 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------3 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Demon 2360)

Together ------------------------------ 13 watches

Kings of Vibe - Kawei and Feisar (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alan From New York

Mine arrived today.


----------



## JoseCanseco

Nemo said:


> And now for a moment, let's imagine the internal memo which has been written in Casio headquarters asking to remove the Vibrator word.... A minor design adjustment which needs an explanation. A meeting... I approvals...
> ".... due to the misinterpretation of the word Vibrator by Westerners... "
> 
> :-D


"Sorry babe, gonna be another late night at the office. We've gotta get this vibrator situation sorted out."


----------



## Piowa

Alan From New York said:


> Mine arrived today.


8, 1B or 1?


----------



## demon2360

hey...ermm, I, uh,...



Piowa said:


> GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 5 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay)
> GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 5 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar)
> GD-350-1 -------------------------------2 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1)
> 
> Together ------------------------------ 12 watches
> 
> Kings of Vibe - Kawei and Feisar (2 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


...sold the GD to my coworker today... :-x
please don't ask me why :roll:

best,
Mikey


----------



## Piowa

demon2360 said:


> ...sold the GD to my coworker today... :-x
> please don't ask me why :roll:


I don't ask why, but I think you are the first person in the world to sell second hand GD-350.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## demon2360

that's pretty cool. I mean (taking aside the vendors who sold a few hundred of them) I'm finally the first at something :roll: :-!

best,
Mikey b-)


----------



## Pelican

GD-350-8JF 'Vibrator' in the house!
Cool watch, no-nonsense, great legibility, not overly large, great features - beats the heck out of the GD-100s comfortwise.
A future classic G I'd say.
There's nothing about it I don't like - good vibes man!

By the way, the vibration alarm is more easily noticed than on the older GL7500 thanks to the wings. To me at least, the vibe alarm is impossible to ignore.
Another nice touch this watch has: When the button sounds are muted, you know when you're back in the home time screen after going through the modes - even in the dark - because the watch provides a short vibe signal. Very handy.


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 6 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 5 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------2 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1)

Together ------------------------------ 13 watches

Kings of Vibe - Kawei and Feisar (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW

I ordered mine this morning







.
I didn't want to miss out on the Vibrator display, so even though I wasn't supposed to use my cc any more this month, I thought it was worth it.
Well, the Japanese seller on eBay confirmed it was the Vibrator 8JF and not the Vibe Alarm one







.


----------



## Feisar

LUW said:


> I ordered mine this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I didn't want to miss out on the Vibrator display, so even though I wasn't supposed to use my cc any more this month, I thought it was worth it.
> Well, the Japanese seller on eBay confirmed it was the Vibrator 8JF and not the Vibe Alarm one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good vibes my friend! Looking forward to your impressions of it :-D

P.S. I've been feeling dirty for saying vibrator lately so I came up with "vibralarm" (Vibrator + Vibe Alarm) :-D


----------



## kung-fusion

Feisar said:


> Good vibes my friend! Looking forward to your impressions of it :-D
> 
> P.S. I've been feeling dirty for saying vibrator lately so I came up with "vibralarm" (Vibrator + Vibe Alarm) :-D


That what they should have called it! Vibralarm...
Brilliant!


----------



## demon2360

see you on the next batch!
;-)


kung-fusion said:


> That what they should have called it! Vibralarm...
> Brilliant!


----------



## LUW

Feisar said:


> I've been feeling dirty for saying vibrator lately so I came up with "vibralarm" (Vibrator + Vibe Alarm) :-D


Not dirty; _kinky_







.


----------



## rza1069

View attachment 987723


----------



## Odie

Got mine today  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

Breaking unlucky 13

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 7 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 5 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------3 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie)

Together ------------------------------ 15 watches

Kings of Vibe - Kawei and Feisar (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW

The seller got back to me:


> Hi Luciano-san!
> 
> How are you?This is Hideo Nomura from Japan.
> 
> Thank you for reply !
> 
> I will send the "Vibrator" version and inform you of the tracking number after shipping.
> 
> It would be much appreciated if you wait for.
> 
> When you have questions, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Thank you for your kind cooperation.
> 
> Best regards,
> Hideo



Looks like I'll also be able to get kinky like Feisar 







.


----------



## Feisar

LUW said:


> Looks like I'll also be able to get kinky like Feisar [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Keep your kinky vibrator away from mine, LUW


----------



## Pelican

LUW said:


> The seller got back to me:


Hi Luw - Good to hear you ordered a vibrator too!
I purchased from the same seller as you: excellent experience and amazing communication.
Enjoy.


----------



## Sedi

Pelican said:


> By the way, the vibration alarm is more easily noticed than on the older GL7500 thanks to the wings.


That sounds promising! I often use the GL-7500 to wake me up and it almost never fails.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Odie

I ordered the Vibrator version from Sunknots but when I received it today, it says Vibe Alarm. I was disappointed since they had a different picture up. I emailed them but haven't heard a response back. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kung-fusion

Odie said:


> I ordered the Vibrator version from Sunknots but when I received it today, it says Vibe Alarm. I was disappointed since they had a different picture up. I emailed them but haven't heard a response back.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


It's interesting how something that was considered a negative about this watch is all of a sudden a positive just because it is now considered rare and limited. But I totally understand the phenomenon and I don't blame you for being disappointed


----------



## Sedi

kung-fusion said:


> It's interesting how something that was considered a negative about this watch is all of a sudden a positive just because it is now considered rare and limited. But I totally understand the phenomenon and I don't blame you for being disappointed


:-d:-d I thought the same. But now I also'd like the grey "Vibrator" :-d:-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## LUW

Feisar said:


> Keep your kinky vibrator away from mine, LUW


I have, as a personal rule, to _never _share my wife, my pocketknife, my watch or my vibrator.



Pelican said:


> Hi Luw - Good to hear you ordered a vibrator too!
> I purchased from the same seller as you: excellent experience and amazing communication.


I'm vibrating with anticipation, and so far I'm very pleased with the seller.


----------



## Danny T

Odie said:


> I ordered the Vibrator version from Sunknots but when I received it today, it says Vibe Alarm. I was disappointed since they had a different picture up. I emailed them but haven't heard a response back.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


SAME HERE!!! I just rec'd mine today and boy was I PISSED!!!

The reason I ordered from sunknots is specifically for the "vibrator" version and when I opened the box tonight I was like WTF !!! I even sent them the link I purchased with the picture of the watch that says "vibrator"

I also emailed them tonight and voiced my displeasure. I dont think we can do much about it....I also got nailed for $31 in customs/tax/hand fee as well. So even if I can return it, it'll prob be more headach than it's worth!

It's a nice watch, but what a bummer that I got the "censored" version!!


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 8 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 5 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------3 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie)

Together ------------------------------ 16 watches

Kings of Vibe - Kawei and Feisar (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GShockMe

Never seen so many guys that are so excited to have or so pissed for not having the "VIBRATOR" before, lol.

Anyway, mine is on its way. Will report back if I get my first vibrator or not


----------



## Odie

Danny T said:


> SAME HERE!!! I just rec'd mine today and boy was I PISSED!!!
> 
> The reason I ordered from sunknots is specifically for the "vibrator" version and when I opened the box tonight I was like WTF !!! I even sent them the link I purchased with the picture of the watch that says "vibrator"
> 
> I also emailed them tonight and voiced my displeasure. I dont think we can do much about it....I also got nailed for $31 in customs/tax/hand fee as well. So even if I can return it, it'll prob be more headach than it's worth!
> 
> It's a nice watch, but what a bummer that I got the "censored" version!!


They emailed me back and basically said I was out of luck. The watch itself is nice and had a lot of good features but I'm also big on customer service and if you advertise something, that is what you should sell. Disappointed from the customer service aspect from Sunknots.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomd1107

I ordered mine from Sunknots two days ago and emailed them asking if it was "VIBRATOR" or "VIBE ALARM" I will update when I know. I guess it's not a big deal either way because I bought the watch for its features and design but I understand where people are coming from with the disappointment. I only ordered from Sunknots because I thought it would be the "Vibrator" model.


----------



## Stu65

My 2 came this morning and vibrator or vibe alarm on the dial does not really bother me as i fell for its features and tool watch look so I am a very happy chap as I am off to GSE in London tomorrow and will show them my new toys as they don't have them in yet. b-)



















Size shot.










Stu.


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 9 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 6 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------3 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie)

Together ------------------------------ 18 watches

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW

GShockMe said:


> Never seen so many guys that are so excited to have or so pissed for not having the "VIBRATOR" before, lol.


I'm totally censoring this thread from my wife.


----------



## demon2360

cheers Stu!
I allowed mysefl to take your comparo-pic and show it in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/size-comparison-picture-thread-all-models-823486-2.html#post6028580

hope that's alright with you. thanks alot!
best,
Mikey



Stu65 said:


> My 2 came this morning and vibrator or vibe alarm on the dial does not really bother me as i fell for its features and tool watch look so I am a very happy chap as I am off to GSE in London tomorrow and will show them my new toys as they don't have them in yet. b-)
> 
> Size shot.
> 
> Stu.


----------



## starscream

Just like the Kings of Vibe list, should have a seperate list for Vibrator Kings! For those guys in the exclusive Vibrator club! Lol just 2 guys so far right?


----------



## Piowa

GD-350-8 ------------------------------ 9 watches (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65)
GD-350-1B ----------------------------- 6 watches (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65)
GD-350-1 -------------------------------3 watches (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie)

Together ------------------------------ 18 watches

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65 (2 watches)

7 Vibrator Kings - MrShoque, AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Pelican, Rza1069

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joshp

Just had a friend pick up a -1BJF for me in Japan! Should be in my hands by next week.

Here's a picture she took of the shop she visited:


----------



## Danny T

Odie said:


> They emailed me back and basically said I was out of luck. The watch itself is nice and had a lot of good features but I'm also big on customer service and if you advertise something, that is what you should sell. Disappointed from the customer service aspect from Sunknots.


I just got my reply as well....LOL. I guess they didn't understand my message AT ALL or it was translated very poorly....LOL. I didn't even inquire or ask about a manual. I figured as much....

Here is their reply:

Thank you for the order. 
Thank you for communication.
As for this watch, Vibe Alarm is equipped with.
When it is ignorance, please get an English manual from the website of CASIO.
Thank you.
Sunknots　Japan

Ah well, I still love the watch, and have now moved on knowing that I don't own a vibrator....lol. Which is a good thing right?


----------



## Stu65

Mikey, not a problem and glad to contribute.

Stu.


----------



## Odie

Danny T said:


> I just got my reply as well....LOL. I guess they didn't understand my message AT ALL or it was translated very poorly....LOL. I didn't even inquire or ask about a manual. I figured as much.....Confucious says.....get manual online you Ignorant....LOL
> 
> Here is their reply:
> 
> Thank you for the order.
> Thank you for communication.
> As for this watch, Vibe Alarm is equipped with.
> When it is ignorance, please get an English manual from the website of CASIO.
> Thank you.
> Sunknots　Japan
> 
> Ah well, I still love the watch, and have now moved on knowing that I don't own a vibrator....lol. Which is a good thing right?


I got the EXACT same message. Nothing like a little copy and pasting huh? Lol. Well, I put my G9300 back on, as the band on this watch isn't comfortable for me. Nothing against the watch itself but it's the same band as the GD100, which bothered me as well.

Wish I could find an alternative band for this.


----------



## janl

Count me in!










Just came in.
Bigger than expected, but wears really nice (better than the Mudman if you ask me).
Love the duotone display.
Very readable too, big hour and minute numbers.
But the vibes won't vibe hard enough to wake me up ...


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
*GD-350-1* -------------------------------*3 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie)

*Together* ------------------------------ *20 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65 (2 watches)

7 Vibrator Kings - MrShoque, AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Pelican, Rza1069

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alan From New York

Got the 1. Love the watch so much, just ordered the 1B. And I don't care whether it says, Vibrator or Vibe Alarm.


----------



## Alan From New York

I wouldn't bet on it. However, I do notice the hourly time signal.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *4 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York)

*Together* ------------------------------ *21 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Kronos:
View attachment 990462
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *11 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *4 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York)

*Together* ------------------------------ *22 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## isezumi

Piowa, I have already complimented you for this thread but the way you keep track in other threads is very remarkable! Cool stuff, mate!


----------



## Piowa

Thanks for nice words.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GShockMe

+1 for GD-350-8JF "VIBE ALARM".

View attachment 990759


----------



## xevious

Funny how quickly the "vibrator" models disappeared. I wonder if CASIO had inventory recalled. In any case, it's such a minor thing on a large production watch that I definitely don't see any substantial value-add. It's more novelty than anything else. So I wouldn't be disappointed in getting "vibe alarm" instead.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *12 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *4 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York)

*Together* ------------------------------ *23 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MCZK

Piowa said:


> *GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *12 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe)
> *GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
> *GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *4 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York)
> 
> *Together* ------------------------------ *23 watches*
> 
> Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65 (2 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Hi Piowa,
Just wanted to say thanks for keeping track of this. I'm enjoying watching the overall haul building and knowing people are enjoying these watches.
cheers mate!

EDIT: in fact I'm wearing mine right now.


----------



## Piowa

MCZK said:


> Hi Piowa,
> Just wanted to say thanks for keeping track of this. I'm enjoying watching the overall haul building and knowing people are enjoying these watches.
> cheers mate!
> EDIT: in fact I'm wearing mine right now.


Thanks mate, you were the first owner of 1B version, so you are the first on the list.

Let's get to 100 watches before Easter!

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk

here are a few pics, quick and dirty ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *13 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *5 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk)

*Together* ------------------------------ *25 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW

xevious said:


> In any case, it's such a minor thing on a large production watch that I definitely don't see any substantial value-add. It's more novelty than anything else. So I wouldn't be disappointed in getting "vibe alarm" instead.


Not that I would like the watch less with Vibe Alarm instead, but it would be "cooler" to have a Vibrator version. I don't have my hopes to high of mine being a Vibrator







.


----------



## lunitic

So at what time have you guys all been getting your GD-350s?


----------



## JoseCanseco

FINALLY

View attachment 991529


----------



## Tetraflop

New GD-350 in Cologne.

View attachment 991840


Dietmar


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *15 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *5 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk)

*Together* ------------------------------ *27 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## honklinux

View attachment 993744


*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *15 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *7 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *28 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk (2 watches)


----------



## Bucky

Would someone mind sending a PM with some non-eBay options for U.S. buyers. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

AirWatch:
View attachment 994062

Douglas Ong:

View attachment 994063
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *15 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop)
*GD-350-1B* ----------------------------- *9 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *30 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch (2 watches)


----------



## Guest

Bucky said:


> Would someone mind sending a PM with some non-eBay options for U.S. buyers. Thanks.


Amazon has GD-350s. So does an authorized dealer in a large town near me.


----------



## Bucky

SchwandaTheBagpiper said:


> Amazon has GD-350s. So does an authorized dealer in a large town near me.


Looks like eBay is considerably cheaper, unless there is another source for U.S. buyers. Thanks.


----------



## dmc-01

GD-350-1B *+1*

View attachment 994240


The negative display coupled with the large digits make the GD-350-1B easier to read than - for example - the GW-2310FB or GXW-56-1AJF.

The hourly chime presented as either a flash or vibration is kind of cool.

The band is soft and comfortable.

Overall, it's a great stealth model.


----------



## mt1tdi

Just ordered two different models. This will bring me to five G's. I'm officially hooked!


----------



## starscream

How is it doing in terms of popularity here compared to other models that have been counted? Has it passed anything yet?


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *15 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop)
*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *10 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *31 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch (2 watches)


----------



## Piowa

starscream1017 said:


> How is it doing in terms of popularity here compared to other models that have been counted? Has it passed anything yet?


*439* KINGS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gxw-...f-here-lets-get-official-count-432667-71.html

*106* MUDMEN:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-g-9000-g-9025-owners-lets-get-official-count-738501-14.html

*21* G-7800s:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-7800-owners-unite-lets-get-official-count-777126-4.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW

Not yet.
But give it a couple of months.

_Edit: _Whoa, it's already past the 7800!


----------



## tomd1107

I'm in. Just came today.

View attachment 995463


I love it. It's a lot bigger than I thought it would be, which is good. I will be ordering the black one with the positive display soon.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *16 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107)
*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *10 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *32 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch (2 watches)


----------



## ol'leatherneck

You can add another *GD-350-1BJF* if you like I just sent payment for one.


----------



## Piowa

Still waiting for my GD-350...
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *16 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107)
*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *11 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *33 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch (2 watches)


----------



## Odie

I'm actually surprised that the GD-350-1 isn't more popular. I like it the best out of three current models.


----------



## doc_aa

My GD350-8JF arrived yesterday but im yet to pick it up at my local post office.


----------



## riffraff

Odie said:


> I'm actually surprised that the GD-350-1 isn't more popular. I like it the best out of three current models.


I want to like that model, but the chrome "eye" throws me off. That, and the light-colored lettering. :-(


----------



## Piowa

*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *17 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa)
*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *11 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *34 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## doc_aa

My obligated wrist shot...


----------



## Kronos

Add me to the two watch category. Stealthy version arrived today.

View attachment 997836


----------



## Piowa

GD-350 is delayed on Polish market, because printing house is late with printing the Polish manual. Thumbs down, guys. What a shame.*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *17 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa)
*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *12 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos)
*GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *35 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cal..45

Hey Piowa, count me in buddy:










cheers


----------



## andyahs

After sitting in local customs for two long days - I'm finally in.


----------



## Piowa

Who is going to be the first "Triple Vibe King"?*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *19 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Cal..45, Andyahs)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *12 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *37 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cxwrench

Sunday afternoon while relaxing post ride i decided to go ahead and buy a GD350. As i like stealthy watches and negative displays, i went w/ the 1BJF. Decent deal on eBay, price very similar to what i've seen them going for, and free EMS shipping. Nice, i thought. I've read lots of different stories about shipping and customs...sometimes fast, sometimes long delays. 
Well...
I must have had great timing, or just dumb luck, or whatever. The watch showed up this morning at noon. Amazing. I'm pretty stoked w/ this watch, it's very cool looking. Stealthy, super easy to read at pretty much any angle, and very comfortable. I won't post all the photos i shot, but here's a few

View attachment 998776


The box-in-a-box bubble wrapped and bagged, in the shipping box
View attachment 998777


My first JDM watch, so my first 'pillow'
View attachment 998778


A side-by-side w/ the GLS that showed up Monday. The GD is definitely easier to read, the numbers/letter are a slight bit larger and definitely brighter
View attachment 998779


The EL
View attachment 998780


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *19 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Cal..45, Andyahs)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *13 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *38 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Burgosgts

One GD-350-8 more


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *20 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Cal..45, Andyahs, Burgosgts)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *13 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *39 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## silencio163

Count me in as we'll. Ordered on 03/04 and it arrived this morning. That's fast coming from Japan to Michigan. Very impressed.
View attachment 999498


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *21 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Cal..45, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *13 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*Together* ------------------------------ *40 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## riffraff

silencio163 said:


> Count me in as we'll. Ordered on 03/04 and it arrived this morning. That's fast coming from Japan to Michigan. Very impressed.
> View attachment 999498


Gah. I ordered mine the same day, and only even got a tracking number this morning. Still in Tokyo right now. Phfffft. o|


----------



## silencio163

riffraff said:


> Gah. I ordered mine the same day, and only even got a tracking number this morning. Still in Tokyo right now. Phfffft. o|


I got lucky I guess. When I checked this morning it said it was still enroute. Then it just arrived. I was expecting it to be held up in customs like in the other thread but here it is. Unexpected but exciting to say the least.


----------



## cal..45

Hey Piowa,

sorry to screw your counter buddy, but you can take me off the list again. The GD-350 is just a big disappointement for me (backlight unusable plus it simply feels and looks too cheap) so I already have given mine to a friend.


cheers


----------



## Nemo

I'm agree with you about the back light. I have given up to use it in the middle of the night. Too bright. I cannot read anything... 
My best night watch is still my gw2500 with got lume and orange led which is not to strong. When I wake up I just need to know how many hours I still got before to get up. 
Now my Gd-350 is the B version and I got only good feedbacks about its look and design and already have converted two bikers friends. 
I don't feel it cheap.  

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## Piowa

No problem, Cal.

NEW MODEL (GD-350BR) IS ANNOUNCED!*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *20 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *13 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar, Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *6 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------ *39 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Kawei, Feisar, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## riffraff

Best night watch? Seiko (Orange) Monster. :-d All night lume. |>


----------



## Feisar

Was "satisfied" with GD-350-1BJF Vibe Alarm but then there's that little voice inside my head that keep taunting me to find a Vibrator 1B. So I decided to take a chance with Amazon JP this past weekend.

50/50 chance that this could be another Vibe Alarm 1B :'(

View attachment 1001403


Well hello there naughty Vibrator ;-)

View attachment 1001404


WooHoo, my Vibra'larm Trio 

View attachment 1001405


----------



## mt1tdi

Hi Piowa, please add me to the list, my pair came in today, shipped from Japan on the 4th.

Was happy to see one of the two was a Vibrator model. 

GD-350-1BJF
GD-350-1JF


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *20 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *15 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *7 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *42 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## riffraff

Yay. My first-ever G-Shock just arrived, personally hand-delivered to me by a uniformed messenger of the government. :-d

View attachment 1002215


----------



## simple20

Anybody know how this sizes up next to a 7900 or riseman?

Thanks


----------



## Piowa

simple20 said:


> Anybody know how this sizes up next to a 7900 or riseman?
> 
> Thanks


Here is a thread with pictures:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/any-...t-some-gd-350-comparison-pictures-821108.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *21 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *15 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *7 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *43 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Piowa, count me in. Arrived today.

View attachment 1002652


----------



## Piowa

Still waiting for my GD-350... It was sent on Friday from south of Poland, co fingers crossed...*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *21 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *16 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *7 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *44 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Which one is the "BR"? Can't find anything on it.


----------



## riffraff

Chrisek said:


> Which one is the "BR"? Can't find anything on it.


The one on this page:

View attachment 1002765


----------



## Feisar

Chrisek said:


> Which one is the "BR"? Can't find anything on it.


Upcoming Garish Gold release :-D

View attachment 1002766


----------



## Piowa

Mine is here at last:

View attachment 1004416
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *22 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *16 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *7 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *45 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Bulldog1:
View attachment 1004526

Dobber72:

View attachment 1004527
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *22 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *17 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *47 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dobber72

GD350-1JF


----------



## 02civicsi

I've never been fan of the Garish Gold series, just not my thing.

I regret not getting the 8JF since the "VIBRATOR" text has been switched to Vibe Alarm.


----------



## Piowa

Watchyou:

View attachment 1004741
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *22 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *18 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *48 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Alan From New York:

View attachment 1005075
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *22 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *19 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *49 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Xiaosah (2):

View attachment 1005471

View attachment 1005472
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *23 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *20 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *51 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Sedi:

View attachment 1006882
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *24 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *20 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *52 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

Hah, just wanted to report but I see you already counted mine :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## xevious

View attachment 1007397


Count me in on the GD-350-1B. :-!


----------



## Piowa

1B is getting stronger and stronger, trailing leading number 8.*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *24 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *21 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *53 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## New_World

i want the *GD-350-8*


----------



## riffraff

New_World said:


> i want the *GD-350-8*


Excellent choice.

Need to keep our numbers above those of the vagabond GD-350-1 owners! :-! :-d

View attachment 1008650


----------



## TedDotCom

View attachment 1008771


It's finally on my wrist! My first of two GD-350s...

Hands down, the BEST negative display G-Shock yet!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *24 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *54 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Jamie Stretch:

View attachment 1010263
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *25 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *55 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brandonman

I'm in as well 
View attachment 1010305


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *26 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *8 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *56 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## New_World

riffraff said:


> Excellent choice.
> 
> Need to keep our numbers above those of the vagabond GD-350-1 owners! :-! :-d
> 
> View attachment 1008650


whats the cheapest place to get one?
ebay?
(I'm from the US)


----------



## riffraff

New_World said:


> whats the cheapest place to get one?
> ebay?
> (I'm from the US)


Cheapest is probably through Rakuten.com. But I got mine through ebay, seller ace_of_bicycles2004. $150, shipped. Five days from ordering to receiving.


----------



## safetyobc

New_World said:


> whats the cheapest place to get one?
> ebay?
> (I'm from the US)


If you can wait a week or two they will be on shelves in the US for $120 retail (possibly less at some places)


----------



## andyahs

Okay second one was picked up today and the third has shipped from Japan. The family is growing. Love the 350-1 colour as it's not traditional black but almost just a darker grey from the 350-8.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *26 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ------------------------------ *9 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *57 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Lolo96706:*
View attachment 1011420


**GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *26 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *58 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *27 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *59 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tomd1107

New_World said:


> whats the cheapest place to get one?
> ebay?
> (I'm from the US)


Right now for someone in the US it's Rakuten. I got mine from Sunknots and after shipping and everything it's $130 exactly. My GD-350-1 should be here tomorrow


----------



## sharkfin

Just in GD-350-8 vibrator. :-!

No pics yet. I'll update later.

cheers,
Dave


----------



## mt1tdi

Congrats Dave, that makes at least 3 in Montreal.


----------



## PFUND28

QUOTE=New_World;6095940]whats the cheapest place to get one?
ebay?
(I'm from the US)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *60 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tomd1107

Count me in again GD-350-1JF

View attachment 1013182


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *11 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *61 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs, Tomd1107 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## greg1491

I'm in...5 days from Sunknots/Rakuten to me.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *22 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *12 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *62 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs, Tomd1107 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## postur

Arrived today
Best and most readable negative display I have seen 

View attachment 1014640


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *23 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *12 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *63 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs, Tomd1107 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sgtiger

Just got my GD-350-8JF in from TIP TOP off Rakuen that I ordered at the end of last week (this was the last one they had). I also had a SARB035 delivered from Time Garden at the same time (beautiful watch). Both EXCELLENT packaging and service, and GREAT prices due to the $/yen.

I guess I lucked out:


----------



## tearjerky

Got mine today from Rakuten too.
View attachment 1014949


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *24 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *12 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *64 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs, Tomd1107 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dmc-01

riffraff said:


> Cheapest is probably through Rakuten.com. But I got mine through ebay, seller ace_of_bicycles2004. $150, shipped. Five days from ordering to receiving.


I've been buying from ebay seller ace_of_bicycles2004 more and more recently: Quick shipping and no duties/taxes. That's where I got my 350.


----------



## sgtiger

dmc-01 said:


> I've been buying from ebay seller ace_of_bicycles2004 more and more recently: Quick shipping and no duties/taxes. That's where I got my 350.


The user ID you have entered is incorrect. Please try again.

I do see the issue of duty/tax risk. Off Rakuten the GD-350 cost me $105.00 + $15 EMS (USPS Express). I think even with duty/taxes would still make it less? No buyer protection like eBay though...


----------



## riffraff

sgtiger said:


> The user ID you have entered is incorrect. Please try again.
> 
> I do see the issue of duty/tax risk. Off Rakuten the GD-350 cost me $105.00 + $15 EMS (USPS Express). I think even with duty/taxes would still make it less? No buyer protection like eBay though...


Thought I had it right... I guess lose the "s".

eBay My World - ace_of_bicycle2004


----------



## sgtiger

riffraff said:


> Thought I had it right... I guess lose the "s".
> 
> eBay My World - ace_of_bicycle2004


Hmmm... be careful, for those in the USA, the items are still shipped from Japan and subject to duty/tax.

Example: Casio G Shock GD 350 8JF | eBay


----------



## riffraff

sgtiger said:


> Hmmm... be careful, for those in the USA, the items are still shipped from Japan and subject to duty/tax.
> 
> Example: Casio G Shock GD 350 8JF | eBay


Could be, but it's been a week and a half, and I haven't received a customs bill yet (even though it went through Chicago, where I believe there's a customs processing center). Obviously, ymmv.


----------



## xevious

sgtiger said:


> Hmmm... be careful, for those in the USA, the items are still shipped from Japan and subject to duty/tax.
> 
> Example: Casio G Shock GD 350 8JF | eBay


The seller warns you of this only to cover their own bases. I've very rarely heard of anyone in the USA being hit with customs fees on G-Shocks. If there is a large box with a great many watches inside, you have a greater chance of running into that kind of problem as they'd probably assume you are reselling them. But for a couple of watches here and there? No.

There have been threads about shipping delays. Sometimes there are peculiar lags in customs... mostly unexplained, but probably due to cost cutting.


----------



## tearjerky

sgtiger said:


> Hmmm... be careful, for those in the USA, the items are still shipped from Japan and subject to duty/tax.
> 
> Example: Casio G Shock GD 350 8JF | eBay


I think for UK people they get taxed, but for the USA, we have a $1,200 cap before it gets subjected to tax.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *24 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *65 watches*

King of Vibe - Feisar (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Andyahs, Tomd1107 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## andyahs

Third and final to complete the set. (350-1B)


----------



## Piowa

*Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome the second King of Vibe!!!

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *25 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *66 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## garblenuts

Hello, let's add this flat black beauty to the count.

View attachment 1019035


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *26 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *67 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Piowa said:


> *GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *28 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, TheDotCom)
> *
> GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *26 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts)
> *
> GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)
> 
> *GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*
> 
> *Together* ------------------------------- *67 watches*
> 
> Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
> Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, TheDotCom (2 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kodigo

Hi,
I am new in these forum. If you guys have a any 6900 or 5600 models, can you post a picture with any GD350 model side by side. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sedi

kodigo said:


> Hi,
> I am new in these forum. If you guys have a any 6900 or 5600 models, can you post a picture with any GD350 model side by side.
> Thanks!


Hi and welcome to the forum. I can take one later when I'm home. The GD-350 is slightly bigger than a DW-6900 but not by much - probably just feels more chunky because of the wings under the strap and the height.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## 02civicsi

kodigo said:


> Hi,
> I am new in these forum. If you guys have a any 6900 or 5600 models, can you post a picture with any GD350 model side by side.
> Thanks!


HTH, threw in a couple others to compare for size.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *29 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *26 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *68 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Epica

Well, new to G-shock, and count me in! Those who sold their 350-1JF or 350-8JF because they couldn't take the LED brightness in the dark should seriously consider getting this 350-1B. The brightness of the LED on the 350-1B is just right!









Cheers to 'Vibrator!'


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *29 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *27 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *69 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Odie

Ok my 2nd one:


----------



## 02civicsi

Damn it I'm about to flip my 1BJF VIBE ALARM for a either a VIBRATOR 1BJF or 8JF


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

Just when I thought I couldn't find another watch I want. This one shows up. I just really like vibrating alarms on watches. My Casio Pathfinder Fish Timer I really like too, but it still isn't a Casio G-Shock though.


----------



## Sedi

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't find another watch I want. This one shows up. I just really like vibrating alarms on watches. My Casio Pathfinder Fish Timer I really like too, but it still isn't a Casio G-Shock though.


Get it - IMO one of the best releases of the last years. I don't see myself wearing any other G in the near future :-d. Maybe if they release the same module in a 6900 case :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Kronos

Sedi said:


> Get it - IMO one of the best releases of the last years. I don't see myself wearing any other G in the near future :-d. Maybe if they release the same module in a 6900 case :-d.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


+1


----------



## MNash87

Just pulled the trigger on a GD-350-1B. Should be here Friday the 29th. Can't wait!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *29 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *28 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *70 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi

must have one of these 350's


----------



## Piowa

Bulldog

View attachment 1023591
*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *30 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, JoseCanseco, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *29 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *72 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie, Bulldog (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bonggary

Loving the GD350 and wanting to join the club.
Where's the best place to get one?

Are these released domestically yet?
to North America...


----------



## safetyobc

bonggary said:


> Loving the GD350 and wanting to join the club.
> Where's the best place to get one?
> 
> Are these released domestically yet?
> to North America...


Amazon.com has them.


----------



## xevious

Ha, the 1B is catching up! :-!


----------



## TedDotCom

It arrived today...not from Amazon, but from JoseCanseco. b-)

My second GD-350.








Some dust bunnies, ahah!








Thanks again JoseCanseco. |>


----------



## riffraff

xevious said:


> Ha, the 1B is catching up! :-!


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

;-)

:-d


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *30 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *29 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *72 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie, Bulldog, TheDotCom (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aryarewardhana

just arrived today :-!


----------



## Piowa

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a draw.*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *30 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom)
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *30 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana)
*
GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *73 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie, Bulldog, TheDotCom (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MNash87

Here's mine, just came in today.


----------



## TedDotCom

aryarewardhana said:


> just arrived today :-!
> 
> View attachment 1026642


I got so used to seeing the GD-350 in its JDM packaging and tags...its my first time seeing it in this tin can and tag.


----------



## Sedi

TedDotCom said:


> I got so used to seeing the GD-350 in its JDM packaging and tags...its my first time seeing it in this tin can and tag.


You probably missed my unboxing thread then :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom

Sedi said:


> You probably missed my unboxing thread then :-d.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


You unboxing?

Lemme check that...


----------



## Sedi

TedDotCom said:


> You unboxing?
> 
> Lemme check that...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/fina...-1st-impressions-831645.html?highlight=gd-350

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Piowa

We have a new leader !!!
*
GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *31 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *30 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *13 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *74 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar and Andyahs (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie, Bulldog, TheDotCom (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *31 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *30 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *14 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *75 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie, TheDotCom (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MNash87

I guess my picture didn't show up. Oh well, here is mine. Came in yesterday.
View attachment 1027904


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *31 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *31 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *14 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *76 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie, TheDotCom (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom

I finally got the third...GD-350-1JF









And so the initial GD-350 trilogy is complete...


----------



## MNash87

I really like the 1JF, that will be my next one. Great set there, TedDotcom!!


----------



## TedDotCom

MNash87 said:


> I really like the 1JF, that will be my next one. Great set there, TedDotcom!!


Thanks MNash87.

IMO the GD-350-1JF is underrated. More so that Casio USA never released this locally.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *31 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *31 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *15 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *77 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

The negative display has gained momentum and is now neck-and-neck with the gray version, within the confines of PIOWA's poll. As sales pick up in the USA, it'll be interesting to see how it progresses. I wonder if the rather large impression commercial CASIO made with the negative display model might push it into the lead.


----------



## tomd1107

I have the Gd-350-1 and the GD -350-8 and I def like the -1 more so I also think its underrated. The only thing holding me back from the negative display isn't the legibility but the fact that I HATE a black and gold color scheme. .


----------



## riffraff

tomd1107 said:


> I have the Gd-350-1 and the GD -350-8 and I def like the -1 more so I also think its underrated. The only thing holding me back from the negative display isn't the legibility but the fact that I HATE a black and gold color scheme. .


I'd probably go for the the GD-350-1 (already have the -8) if it wasn't for the _chrome_ "eye." Doesn't work for me, somehow. (I don't much care for the white lettering on the bezel, either.)


----------



## jun0

Can finally count me in. I picked up my 1B yesterday:


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *32 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *31 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *15 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *78 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brahmsky

Finally join the club, newest addition of my G collection..!!


----------



## Piowa

1B and 8 still head to head
*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *32 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *32 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *15 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *79 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 02civicsi

My 8JF is on it's way, just waiting patiently for it.


----------



## safetyobc

Add me to the list! Awesome watch. GD-350-1B


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *33 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *32 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *15 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *80 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *33 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *33 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *15 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *81 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ckcca

Got my *GD-350-1B *yesterday


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *34 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *33 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *15 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *82 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ducks15

Hi, Just Got My 1st G-Shock GD-350-1


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *34 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *33 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *83 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *35 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *33 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *84 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EcBob




----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *36 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *33 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *85 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## blackarrow7302

please count me in!&#8230; got my 1BR yesterday&#8230; thanks


----------



## Piowa

blackarrow7302 said:


> please count me in!&#8230; got my 1BR yesterday&#8230; thanks


Already counted 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## safetyobc

Uh OH! The 1B is pulling away


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *37 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *33 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *86 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Lolo96706, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## Hiroshimonamour

Plus one *GD-350-1B*since yesterday...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-friday-april-5-2013-a-843266.html#post6173402

:-!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *39 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *33 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *88 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ddot48

+1 for the GD-350-8. Sorry no pics...


----------



## Piowa

Only 11 to 100...
*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *39 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *34 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *89 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

safetyobc said:


> Uh OH! The 1B is pulling away


And how. As of this posting, the 1B is ahead by *5*. I wonder how far it'll go? :think:
;-)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *39 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *35 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *90 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bear1845

As of 4/5/2013, the GD-350 is now available for purchase at Macy's in the USA. Gotta see it in person then decide on either the 8 or 1B...or both. Can someone over 6' tall take a pic of their whole arm w/watch and post?


----------



## xevious

struve1976 said:


> Can someone over 6' tall take a pic of their whole arm w/watch and post?


I don't think that'll really help you much. There have been numerous comparison photos posted of the GD-350 to other G-Shocks. Just look at those and if you own one of those other G-Shocks, you'll have a good idea of how it compares. It's a big watch, but doesn't feel like it. Although this is not the kind of watch that'll easily tuck under a sleeve.


----------



## stevenvw

Another 1B here! Didn't know it was that new when I bought it today


----------



## Vade_R

add 1 to the 1B , later


----------



## TedDotCom

The 1B is leading!

The best-looking one of the initial GD-350s is finally getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## Chrisek

And on a watch where there are two positive displays vs one neg display. :what:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

8 to 100*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *41 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *35 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *92 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nojon

Will Europe be seeing the GD-350 anytime soon?


----------



## Bear1845

xevious said:


> I don't think that'll really help you much. There have been numerous comparison photos posted of the GD-350 to other G-Shocks. Just look at those and if you own one of those other G-Shocks, you'll have a good idea of how it compares. It's a big watch, but doesn't feel like it. Although this is not the kind of watch that'll easily tuck under a sleeve.


I hear ya. Too many variables for a full-arm shot. Different arm sizes, wrist-size, etc...

I went to Macy's, Zumiez, and a couple other places trying to find it. No luck in my local stores yet. I did try on the GD-100 for reference and surprisingly, it didn't look as huge as I thought. Felt good too. Very comfortable. I can already tell that I'm going to have to get both the 8 and 1jf eventually.


----------



## kodigo

02civicsi said:


> HTH, threw in a couple others to compare for size.


Hey your collection is great! And thank you very much for the picture.
I'm gonna get the same model like yours.

Cheers! kodigo


----------



## niles316

Please count me in for 1B! Just got it today!


----------



## Piowa

7 to 100*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *42 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *35 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Piowa, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *93 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

nojon said:


> Will Europe be seeing the GD-350 anytime soon?


I already got mine - they're all over ebay. Mine's from a German seller. So no need to order abroad. Didn't see them in stores so far however.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## 02civicsi

kodigo said:


> Hey your collection is great! And thank you very much for the picture.
> I'm gonna get the same model like yours.
> 
> Cheers! kodigo


Thanks & I figured a few others wouldn't hurt for you to compare. Guess Piowa will be adding another 1B to the list.

My 8JF has shipped & of course the hardest part is the wait.


----------



## isezumi

Sedi said:


> I already got mine - they're all over ebay. Mine's from a German seller. So no need to order abroad. Didn't see them in stores so far however.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Sedi is right and I can add that it is in all the watch shops I visited in my hometown that actually carry new G's: I'm from the Netherlands.


----------



## Bear1845

Add a GD-350-8 to the count. Pulled the trigger last night.


----------



## Piowa

Still 7 to 100, Struve1976 is in, but I sold mine GD-350-8. *

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *42 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *35 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *93 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ViperGuy

I seriously cannot make up my mind on which one to get. Its between the grey or the black with negative display. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Bear1845

I got the grey so my wife could buy me the black one for my b-day.


----------



## ViperGuy

struve1976 said:


> I got the grey so my wife could buy me the black one for my b-day.


I need a wife. Lol I'm going to take a trip to Macy's (dreading it, as it is in the mall where all of the idiot teens shop). I'll see if they have both so I can check them out in person first.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## demon2360

ViperGuy said:


> I seriously cannot make up my mind on which one to get. Its between the grey or the black with negative display.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.





ViperGuy said:


> I need a wife. Lol I'm going to take a trip to Macy's (dreading it, as it is in the mall where all of the idiot teens shop). I'll see if they have both so I can check them out in person first.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


you will end up owning both, so why not bite the bullet and buy them already |>

also you could swap the resins on the two, and produce some serious "extra value". my calculations are somewhere at (100% + 100%) x resinswap = 250%.
beeing an addict, the trick is to properly lie to yourself. trust me, I do too! :-!

best,
Mikey b-)


----------



## ViperGuy

demon2360 said:


> you will end up owning both, so why not bite the bullet and buy them already |>
> 
> also you could swap the resins on the two, and produce some serious "extra value". my calculations are somewhere at (100% + 100%) x resinswap = 250%.
> beeing an addict, the trick is to properly lie to yourself. trust me, I do too! :-!
> 
> best,
> Mikey b-)


Hahaha. Unfortunately, you're probably right. After my next few G purchases, I will be taking a short break from buying watches, as I will be doing some traveling and things of that nature. Plus, I'm now at around 40 watches and thinking Im pretty close to having the watches I intended to grab.

My big watch purchase this year will be a Devon Tread.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## demon2360

the Devon thing really caught my attention when I first read about it.
a very interesting piece of watch b-)

best,
Mikey 

ps: sorry for getting so offtopic!


----------



## Piowa

6 to 100*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *43 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *35 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *94 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## krispilot

I received my GD-350-8 today. 
Very nice!


----------



## Piowa

5 to 100*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *43 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *36 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *95 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shootist

I ordered a gd-350-8 today.


----------



## Piowa

4 to 100*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *43 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *37 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *16 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *96 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Kronos, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos

I had to add the GD-350-1 to my stable. Couldn't resist completing the trio.


----------



## DucS2r

GD 350 1B arrived today.


----------



## isezumi

I finally got all three... Will post pictures in here later on...

The 1B:


----------



## Piowa

*102

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *46 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *38 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *102 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom

Piowa said:


> *GD-350-1B ---------------------------- 46 watches*
> 
> GD-350-8 ----------------------------- 38 watches


SWEET! :-!

The GD-350-1B started in second place, but shortly after its international release, it steadily won against the early favorite GD-350-8...


----------



## nojon

+1 350 8  been eyeing them up since release date.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *46 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *39 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *103 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sbesa77

Received my GD350-1B. Great negative display, great size, nice feel to the rubber strap, buttons are easy to push. Love the grey color to the backlight. Really liking this G.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *47 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *39 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *104 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## christosr85

Got mine couple days ago. Love it. Negative display looks sharp. And the vibration alarm works great. It doesn't wake up the wife when I need to get up early


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *48 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *39 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *105 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *48 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *40 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *106 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *49 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *40 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *107 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## discodave

Just picked this one up at the mall today. Love it!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *50 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *40 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *108 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *51 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *40 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *109 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Count me in Piowa, was finally able to pick it up.









sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *51 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *41 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *110 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## New_World

*finally bought one....the GD-350-8 no pics as of yet. =(*


----------



## BuckChartowski

Count me in as we'll, Piowa. GD350-1b came in yesterday.

Edit: wow, just saw that you already got it, haha. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *51 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *42 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *111 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 4u2c

just bought it today...


----------



## Maritz

Just got one yesterday GD-350-8 +1 here gray w/ 2 tone screen


----------



## -freelancer-

GD-350-1B + 1. 








Display module slightly crooked/tilted counter-clockwise but i guess i can live with that.


----------



## TedDotCom

-freelancer- said:


> GD-350-1B + 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Display module slightly crooked/tilted counter-clockwise but i guess i can live with that.


It is crooked, huh?

But you got the very rare one that says "Vibrator" on it.


----------



## 02civicsi

-freelancer- said:


> GD-350-1B + 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Display module slightly crooked/tilted counter-clockwise but i guess i can live with that.


I'll trade you my non-crooked & pay for shipping.


----------



## Gdan427

Link to my 5 weeks of usage of a new GD-350 and why I'm sorry to own this watch...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/gd350-review-short-its-horrible-im-sorry-have-purchased-856105.html


----------



## tse_tse

Checking in with my GD-350!


----------



## ViperGuy

I have the black GD350 with negative display. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

Do I need to post a pic of the watch to be added to this list? Lol

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

Great watch!









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## bonggary

I also just got a black GD350 with negative display.
Which I bought from a fellow WUS member. Who has already added to this official count.
So no need to add me.


----------



## kanguru

Just got my first gshock in the mail  GD350-1B .. wasn't expecting the vibrator version .. what a nice suprise


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *57 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *43 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *118 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## isezumi

Here are the Vibrothers (already accounted for in the list)


----------



## techn1cal

If you guys are still counting, i got my gd350-1b yesterday, count me in.


----------



## Piowa

Yes, we are counting

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *58 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal)*

GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *43 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *119 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcorreale

Just arrived, count me in please!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *58 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *44 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *18 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *120 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rafrost

GD350-8 owner chiming in. Purchased at the G-Shock flagship store in NYC. WARNING: very dangerous place for anyone on this thread.


----------



## andyahs

rafrost said:


> GD350-8 owner chiming in. Purchased at the G-Shock flagship store in NYC. WARNING: very dangerous place for anyone on this thread.


Pics or you remain unofficial.........:-d


----------



## CasioVibe

This is my first post! I too just picked one up and it's a beauty!


----------



## CasioVibe

Here is another with the word "Vibrator" I agree, it does give it a cleaner look worded this way.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *59 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *44 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *122 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## copperjohn

I just picked one up. Doesn't have the red highlights though.


----------



## CasioVibe

copperjohn said:


> I just picked one up. Doesn't have the red highlights though.


The red highlights are only on the GD-350-1JF


----------



## copperjohn

Ah. I have to look at paper and see what mine is.


Edit: just checked. Mine is GD-350-8CR


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *59 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *45 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *123 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom

Just wondering...

Isn't Chrisek a "Prince of Vibe" too since he has 2 GD-350's?

:think:


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *59 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *45 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *123 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcorreale

Just picked up the GD-350-1B to go along with the GD-350-8 so count me in one more time please and make me a prince while you're at it. (-:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *60** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *45 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *124 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## elliottest

Here's mine GD-350-8 " vibrator " edition
Early impressions;-
Much darker grey then expected
wings so far ok comfort wise-"7 inch " wrist
white light ok - but still prefer a more discreet EL green back light or even red would be good. Its probably too bright military wise [ mistake]
Its sits chunky on the wrist but not overly so to point of ridiculous.
vibe not overly strong- i won't rely on to wake me up.
i like the green band in the middle
plenty of protection around the face
Will be easier to read compared to my M5600 series [ which i still love ]but digits bit small for tired eyes these days.
Here's some comp shots next to my Seiko 7548-7000 vintage quartz .[ General _Norman Schwarzkopf -"Desert Storm"]
_


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *60** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *46 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *125 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, Exc-hulk, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## broonzbane

Count me in! GD350-1B. Love it!

broonzbane


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tsip85

I'm late to the party as usual. I got bored at work and went to the mall the last week. Went into Torneau just to see what they had and was about to leave when they told me they had more Gs "put away." So, as we started going through those, the guy pulls out a GD350-8. I asked to look at it, expecting it to be the "Vibe Alarm" like the -1B they had in the display case. To my shock, it was a VIBRATOR version! I bought it for that reason alone. When I got back to work I started to tinker around with it...to find out that the vibralarm does not work!! I'm keeping it because it's such a novelty piece with the VIBRATOR text, but was wondering if anyone else had come across a "dud," or had to "fix" one yet?

So, count me in....-8


----------



## Mudman001

Here's mine this morning

Mudman001s Tapatalk


----------



## riffraff

Tsip85 said:


> I'm late to the party as usual. I got bored at work and went to the mall the last week. Went into Torneau just to see what they had and was about to leave when they told me they had more Gs "put away." So, as we started going through those, the guy pulls out a GD350-8. I asked to look at it, expecting it to be the "Vibe Alarm" like the -1B they had in the display case. To my shock, it was a VIBRATOR version! I bought it for that reason alone. When I got back to work I started to tinker around with it...to find out that the vibralarm does not work!! I'm keeping it because it's such a novelty piece with the VIBRATOR text, but was wondering if anyone else had come across a "dud," or had to "fix" one yet?
> 
> So, count me in....-8


In regular "timekeeping" mode, holding the "reset" button (upper-right) for two seconds doesn't test the vibe alarm? Does it scroll "Vibration!" across the display?


----------



## jc-shock

I haven't purchased a gshock in like 2years but I think I'm gonna have to change that soon. Who's the best seller on eBay to order one of these from? I live in Canada. Have these been released in Canada? If yes, what's the msrp? Thanks in advance, any help is greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tsip85

riffraff said:


> In regular "timekeeping" mode, holding the "reset" button (upper-right) for two seconds doesn't test the vibe alarm? Does it scroll "Vibration!" across the display?


When I tried this, it did nothing. When not muted, the alarm did beep, but when muted I got no vibration. And no, Vibration! did not scroll across the screen....is it supposed to??


----------



## riffraff

Tsip85 said:


> When I tried this, it did nothing. When not muted, the alarm did beep, but when muted I got no vibration. And no, Vibration! did not scroll across the screen....is it supposed to??


Muted or not, it shouldn't matter (didn't on mine, anyway). Whether or not it was muted, whether or not it was in "vibe" mode...pressing and holding the "B" button (as Casio calls it in the module manual) should test the vibration, animate the very top part of the LCD, and scroll the word "Vibration!" across the middle part of the LCD.


----------



## exc-hulk

1BER is here



trio completed


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *63** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *47 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *129 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)
Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

riffraff said:


> Muted or not, it shouldn't matter (didn't on mine, anyway). Whether or not it was muted, whether or not it was in "vibe" mode...pressing and holding the "B" button (as Casio calls it in the module manual) should test the vibration, animate the very top part of the LCD, and scroll the word "Vibration!" across the middle part of the LCD.


I'm starting to wonder if his "B" button is not functioning. If the vibration motor was faulty, one would think that the display would show without any vibration taking effect, unless the circuitry senses it's function and then displays "VIBRATION!". Does it function in other modes?


----------



## Waen

GD350-8 here!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *63** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *48 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *130 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kanguru

Piowa thanks for all the updates! You're a real trooper! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waen

I am truly honored to be included on your list.

I agree with kanguru, you are indeed a trooper.

I also thank you.


----------



## Piowa

Thanks guys

Cheers, Trooper


----------



## TedDotCom

Waen said:


> GD350-8 here!
> 
> View attachment 1106071


I thought Casio has put out a new silver-grey GD-350, but then I realized it's the super-bright flash that made it change its colorway...

:-d


----------



## kj2

Got one  the 8ER version.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *63** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *49 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *131 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Redcrow

Very very happy new GD-350-1B owner here.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *64** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *49 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *132 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Waen

"I thought Casio has put out a new silver-grey GD-350, but then I realized it's the super-bright flash that made it change its colorway..."

Yeah, TedDotCom, sorry,  I really need to take a photo class or something.


----------



## ice_man

After a year of absence, finally got back to the Gshock.










Tapatalk.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *64** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *50 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *133 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mikoo

My first G-Shock.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *64** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *51 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *134 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Coolio*

Got mine a couple days ago. GD350-8 for me.


----------



## broonzbane

I bought the GD350-8 today to keep my GD350-1B company! I now have 2.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *64** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *53 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *136 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## abhis54

Count me in!


----------



## LUW

Is there any Vibrator vs Vibe Alarm statistics







?


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *65** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *53 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *137 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

LUW said:


> Is there any Vibrator vs Vibe Alarm statistics :think:?


Been thinking about it, but sold my gd-350 and lost some zeal. 8-(

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LUW

That would be interesting to know, since the Vibrators were a very limited run.


----------



## ice_man

Color of the day...










Tapatalk.


----------



## Jasabor

(insert number here,counting seems to be lost....)

Yesterday a bought me one! In Amsterdam,where G-Shock have pop-up store for two weeks. And they gave a free G-Shock cap with every purchase.


----------



## TedDotCom

GD-350s are really photogenic at any angle.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *65** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *54 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *138 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Waen

I just ordered a 1B to go with my 8, so, that's another blacked out stealth for the list.

I also ordered a Casio W96H-1BV to add to my collection. It's not a G-Shock and I'll probably never even wear it. I noticed it while browsing and liked how it looked. It was cheap (16 bucks), so why not I said to myself.

OH NO! I've caught the Casio bug!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *66** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *54 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *139 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spuggs

Picked up a 1B at the official G-Shock shop in New York, on my birthday no less, first holiday in 9 years. I have to say Tyco (sorry if I misspelled) made the experience so memorable. I want to officially say this is not only my favorite G but also the best birthday I've had yet. Thanks to Tyco, my girlfriend and her friend. Please add me to the list. Sorry, no pix just yet. Only wish Casio would make an atomic solar version.

anyone have trouble holding in the (A) button and it not wanting to want to allow you to set anything? Just pops back and forth with day/date and some numbers then back to day/date. Hmmm


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *67** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *54 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *140 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jasabor

Spuggs,

You have to hold the A-button. When you only press it,it shows the timer settings for a few seconds en goes back to timing mode. When you hold down the A-button,you can set the watch. It even tells you so.... )


----------



## Spuggs

Cheers Jasabor. I like that it visually walks ya through it. I did discover though I've been pushing some on the start button while holding in the adjust. I'm confusing the watch. I was mindful of finger placement and bingo. All is perfect. I love this watch. Please Casio - ATOMIC SOLAR. Anyone here hear rumblings of this baby being likely discontinued in the near future? Local G retailers all suggest it's a hard sell for no apparent reason.


----------



## broonzbane

Spuggs said:


> Cheers Jasabor. I like that it visually walks ya through it. I did discover though I've been pushing some on the start button while holding in the adjust. I'm confusing the watch. I was mindful of finger placement and bingo. All is perfect. I love this watch. Please Casio - ATOMIC SOLAR. Anyone here hear rumblings of this baby being likely discontinued in the near future? Local G retailers all suggest it's a hard sell for no apparent reason.


I'm guessing you won't see a solar version of this watch given current technologies. The vibration module is going to suck more juice than what the current crop of solar charged batteries can efficiently dish out.

At least that's my understanding . . .

broonzbane

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## duke4c

GD-350-8 reporting in. Sorry no pics at the moment. 149.99 CAD - 30% off + tax = 118.64

Quite possibly best 118 that I've ever spend...

Say, does anyone here feels that this watch could easily break 15 years on single battery if one almost never uses vibe , light and alarm?


----------



## ice_man

duke4c said:


> GD-350-8 reporting in. Sorry no pics at the moment. 149.99 CAD - 30% off + tax = 118.64
> 
> Quite possibly best 118 that I've ever spend...
> 
> Say, does anyone here feels that this watch could easily break 15 years on single battery if one almost never uses vibe , light and alarm?


It could probably reach even upto 20yrs!!!

But why won't you use them when they're the most basic functions. 

Tapatalk.


----------



## duke4c

ice_man said:


> It could probably reach even upto 20yrs!!!
> 
> But why won't you use them when they're the most basic functions.
> 
> Tapatalk.


I got it because I like the looks and big and easy to read numbers.
(To me this is like bigger 5600 minus the kinda akward look of 6900)
Loving the one press to start the timer as well.
Time visible in all modes is a HUGE plus in my book.

But other than that... honestly... I don't have a need for alarm (bedside digital clock / radio serves that purpose perfectly), no need for vibration functions and backlight I use trully rearly.

And to top it all off the first thing I did on the watch is to mute it... don't like button beeps...

So yea... was thinking 10-15 years good for battery but 20? Goodness... if true this pretty much nulifies need for solar...


----------



## isezumi

They need to bring colours to this model asap...!


----------



## STEVIE

Put me down for one:


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *67** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *56 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *142 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## greeknasty

welp i took the plunge..hope to have it soon


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *68** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *56 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *143 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sonofkrypton

Just received this beauty this morning. Love it. Always liked the GX56GB but sold it bcos it was too bulky but this is perfect and has the same colour combo. Suprised to find it smaller than I expected, kind of like a 6900 size. Excellent negative display on this.


----------



## greeknasty

lovin it so far


----------



## larrivee

Add me to the 1B's


----------



## K42

Put me down for the -8.

I originally bought both (-1B and -8). I ended up liking the positive display much better, so I sold off the -1B.

I generally don't like the graphic displays on G-Shocks, but this one has such a good module.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *71** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *57 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *147 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rolandw

Hey, I am new here and want to add my black GD 350 to the count. I have it since a couple of weeks and don't wear any other watch since then


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *72** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *57 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *148 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mrmike

Count me in with an 8. You guys are a bad influence. b-)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *72** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *58 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *149 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Marktomic

Giddy Up


----------



## Piowa

*150 !!!

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *72** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *59 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *0 watches*

*Together* ------------------------------- *150 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bender

Just got my GD350BR Garish Gold.


gd350 by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## Piowa

Nice one, Mr Bender !!!*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *72** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *59 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *1 watch *(Bender)

*Together* ------------------------------- *151 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GabrielLima

Mine left US 4 days ago and didn't arrive at home yet. That is the worst part of this addiction :/


----------



## Cognac0113

I seriously need to get me one of this.


----------



## sorcer




----------



## Time4Playnow

Giddyup -- count me in. I always thought it would be cool to wear a vibrator on my wrist! :-d


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *72** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *61 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *1 watch *(Bender)

*Together* ------------------------------- *153 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## showtime240

I just picked one up yesterday! I received the grey one.


----------



## DaveD

Hi Piowa! Count me in with a GD-350-8. Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *72** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *63 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *1 watch *(Bender)

*Together* ------------------------------- *155 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

Please count me in, with this blingy bling thing 

(sorry for the crappy pic, better ones are yet to come)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *72** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *63 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *156 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GabrielLima

12 days from Ca/US to Australia, here it is GD350-1B


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *73** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *63 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *157 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rybak

Hi Piowa,

the Master of Ceremony 

Please count me in, with my new buddy

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/w-r-u-w-thursday-18th-july-2013-a-890629-4.html#post6562231

GD-350-8ER


----------



## Piowa

Hi, Rybak (in Polish "Fisherman")*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *73** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *64 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *158 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DaKoTeX

Hello here I leave my GD-350-8ER



Regards


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *73** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *65 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *159 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ando4

Hi all. My first post in this forum. 

I have just bought a GD-350-8JF (VIBRATOR version).

Cheers.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *73** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *66 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *160 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Motojr19

Just ordered the Gd350-8


----------



## LDE

I got a GD-350-1B, its really nice


----------



## Maine

First one for me:


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *74** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *68 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *163 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## X.R.

Hey, count me in, i've got a 8


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *74** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *69 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, J.R.)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *164 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shootist

My teenage son like mine so much that he commandeered it.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jordan17

Is it big? 
I have mudman 9000MS, but it looks smaller than i expected. i love big watch.


----------



## Sedi

jordan17 said:


> Is it big?
> I have mudman 9000MS, but it looks smaller than i expected. i love big watch.


Hi and welcome to the forum!
Yes, it's definitely bigger than the G-9000. About the same size as a G-7900.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## jordan17

Sedi said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> Yes, it's definitely bigger than the G-9000. About the same size as a G-7900.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


wow, fast response. 
thank you for the answer.


----------



## X.R.

Piowa said:


> *GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *74** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE)
> *
> GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *69 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, J.R.)
> 
> *GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)
> 
> *GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)
> 
> *Together* ------------------------------- *164 watches*
> 
> Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)
> 
> Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Excuse me, J.R. is not my ID :think:


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *74** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *69 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R.)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *164 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Zinm

+1 for 350-8


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *74** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *70 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *165 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Black-Wolf

+1 *GD-350-1B

*


----------



## Toothbras

1B here


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *76** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *70 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *19 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *167 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lzbones

+1 for GD-350-1


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *76** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *70 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *168 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brianmcg321

You can add another to the list.

First post and first G Shock.

I should be getting my 350 today. GD350-8


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *76** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *71 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *169 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## form

Amazing watch!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *76** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *72 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *170 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TempusFugiens

brianmcg321 said:


> You can add another to the list.....
> I should be getting my 350 today. GD350-8


+1


----------



## Aimath

b-)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *76** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *74 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TumpusFugiens, Aimath)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *172 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dmc-01

Just picked up my second GD-350. The "8".









Funny thing is, I bought the "1B" from Japan when they were first released, and I was hoping it would have the "Vibrator" labelling, but it didn't. To my surprise, the "8" which I just purchased from a local shop has it.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *76** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *75 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TumpusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *173 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TempusFugiens

Piowa said:


> ... T*u*mpusFugiens ...


----------



## jhm3

I picked one up last Sunday.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *77** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *75 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *174 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Skogen

Got ny gd 350 1b yesterday


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *78** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *75 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *175 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## trip024

Count me in. 1b


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *79** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *75 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *20 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *176 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12

Pease, add me to your count with one GD-350-1, Piowa 
I have a feeling I may be getting the -1B version in the very near future. The module is impressive!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *79** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *75 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *21 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *177 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

Interesting how the neg display and gray resin models are neck-and-neck at this point, many months since the release of the GD-350. Initially the gray led the way, then the negative display eclipsed it for a long stretch often being 10-15 ahead. Not much changing of hands, which is nice to see. :-!


----------



## MNash87

Put me down for a GD-350-1JF. It will be here Friday.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *79** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *75 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *22 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *178 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adept

Hello guys!

I got mine *GD-350-1ER* seven days ago.
This is my first G-Shock - ever.
I was always interested in G-Shock concept, and after some time, I decided to get me one - the resistance was futile  
The fact that I have 21.5 cm wrist was of crucial importance while I was looking for the right G for me.
What can I say after 7 days - I own more expensive watches, but none of them are so fun to wear as my GD-350-1ER - my kids love it and my wife likes it. What more can a men want ;-) ?
This is a great watch packed with very useful features most of which I will use on a daily basis and I just love it. This one will most definitely remain with me for a long, long time.
Cheers!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *79** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *75 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *23 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *179 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Add me to the list!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *79** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *76 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *23 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *180 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fahieme

Hi I have two of the grey and one neg display. Well... I sold one of the grey and just missed it too much so I bought it again. I stopped buying anything but frogman and seikos. But this watch has fixed everything I didn't like about most g shocks of recent years. Despite my really really skinny wrists, this wears so well and doesn't feel like a big watch at all.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *80** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *77 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *23 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *182 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## maximumsport

Add me to the GD350 list! Love this watch my current favorite! Picked it up in the *GD-350-1B *version and got a Japan import *GD-350-1JF* this one says VIBRATOR.. I kind of wanted VIBE ALARM to match the 1B, oh well! Love everything about this watch!

*GD-350-1JF
*









*GD-350-1B*


----------



## lucawatch

in your opinion which one looks better the:GD350-1B


GD-350-8ER
GD-350-1BER


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *81** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *77 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *184 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cbrbamby09

It's my work watch. Love it. If Casio knew what to do to please us in the future, they would keep up the large numbers and letters display.

http://s156.photobucket.com/user/cbrbamby/media/image-2.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *81** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *78 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *185 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jakeg1999

Count me in for a 1B! Had it a couple weeks and absolutely love it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *82** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *78 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *186 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## maximumsport

Anyone have a mint GD350-1JF that says "Vibe Alarm" that wants to trade with my "Vibrator" one I just got it from Japan since my 1B is "Vibe Alarm" I want to match it....


----------



## CHD Dad

Just got one in yesterday. Its one of the "Vibrator" models.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *82** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *79 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *187 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bodster

I recently picked up a 1B for my ever growing watch and G-Shock collection. I was pretty happy that it turned up as a 'Vibrator' model.

I was torn between The 1B and the GD-350-1. I love the watch, its very comfortable and the features are useful but thinking i should of got the 1DR instead. I will probably pick one of those up at a later date and let this one go.

.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *83** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *79 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *188 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Terpits

Permission to join your ranks! First G-Shock ever. It's ok.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *84** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *79 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *189 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## radi0head

Please do add me into the family...










Beautiful...


----------



## Piowa

*Excellent photo, Radi0head

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *85** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *79 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *190 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rokphish

count me in, please =)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *86** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *79 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *2 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour)

*Together* ------------------------------- *191 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RBL

I have 2. GD 350-1B and GD 350-br-1jf. I love them both. Stealth and Bling.


----------



## Simonal

Right I better own up really like this model so I may have a few....










And this one too....









And finally this one....










Enjoy your GD350's


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *88** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *80 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *196 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mrwozza70

Oh... so pleased I can add to a count!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *89** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal. Mrwozza70)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *80 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *197 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## time4achange

Just ordered a GD-350-8. Can't wait til Tuesday! Will post a wrist shot then.


----------



## Tsarli

4-day old GD-350. I can see it's going to be part of my EDC ensemble for quite some time.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *89** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal. Mrwozza70)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *81 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *24 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *198 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## form

My second GD-350 ... I love this watch so much. My favorite new G-Shock model of 2013!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *89** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal. Mrwozza70)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *81 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *25 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *199 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STEVIE

Arrived today.


----------



## time4achange

Just arrived!


----------



## watchfitz

Mrwozza70 said:


> Oh... so pleased I can add to a count!


What can you tell me about the negative display? Almost ordered this but went with the positive black model (in the mail) for maximum readability. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Piowa

*200 !!!

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *89** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal. Mrwozza70)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *82 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *25 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *200 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mrwozza70

watchfitz said:


> What can you tell me about the negative display? Almost ordered this but went with the positive black model (in the mail) for maximum readability. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Nothing negative... All positive... Just amazing, clear at a glance in any light and superb when lit! This is one stealthy beast.


----------



## watchfitz

Mrwozza70 said:


> Nothing negative... All positive... Just amazing, clear at a glance in any light and superb when lit! This is one stealthy beast.


Good to hear on the very "positive" negative display. I may have to exchange, because in person I really liked the stealth qualities of this one.

So, good in low light, unlike others?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## watchfitz

GD350-1B just arrived from Amazon. Couple of questions:

Should there be any stickers on it--caseback, buckle, crystal?

Should it be wrapped at all in plastic, then on foam piece?

TIA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lrienaeds

New arrival.


----------



## JaniV

Unpacked mine on 24th. so count me in please =)
GD-350-1B, of course.


----------



## JATO757

Santa came!!


----------



## JATO757

Watchfitz,

Mine was ordered from Amazon and delivered via Santa. Here's how mine was packaged:



watchfitz said:


> Should there be any stickers on it--caseback, buckle, crystal?


No.



watchfitz said:


> Should it be wrapped at all in plastic, then on foam piece?


Yes.

Again this is just how mine was packaged. I don't think it was opened prior to my receipt, but who knows.


----------



## ohai

I have the grey one coming in next week. Will update post with picture, can't wait


----------



## pckoh

Add me to GD-350-1

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *93** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *82 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *26 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *205 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ohai

Woot mine came in a day early! Will post pics soon!

such a nice watch, I got the gd-350-8 btw.


----------



## ohai

Add me pls 

I don't know why my camera made that black smudge like that. saw the picture and had to do a double take at the watch lol.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *93** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *83 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *26 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *206 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## radi0head

Hi all... another new addition on my wrist on this beautiful new year of 2014...









Welcome my GD-350-8DR! WooHoo~


----------



## yankeexpress

2 more! Thanks Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *94** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *85 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *26 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *209 watches*

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Simonal (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Added this one to the collection before Christmas but forgot to post with all the excitement ...

My new GD 350-1DR


----------



## Piowa

*Please welcome, the first Emperor of Vibe, Simonal !!!

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *94** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *85 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *210 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Thanks.

I am sure and hope to be joined by others soon....


----------



## De smid

+1 from Sittard, The netherlands


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *95** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *85 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *211 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Couloirman

Piowa said:


> *GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *95** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid)
> *
> GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *86 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman)
> 
> *GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)
> 
> *GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)
> 
> *Together* ------------------------------- *211 watches*
> 
> Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)
> 
> Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)
> 
> Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress (2 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Just picked up a GD-350-8 since I heard they were discontinues. Great looking watch but a lot bigger than I thought at first. Not sure my wrist is large enough for this. I still think it looks cool, but is much larger than I thought via photos on the web.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *95** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *86 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *212 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zaptheman

Long time lurker, recently registered. I'm really digging the gd 350's but can't decide between a -1 or a br-1.


----------



## riffraff

zaptheman said:


> Long time lurker, recently registered. I'm really digging the gd 350's but can't decide between a -1 or a br-1.


Get a -8. :-d :-!


----------



## zaptheman

The seller only has the 1 and br1


----------



## zaptheman

Took the plunge with a 350BR-1. It's beautiful!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Just reading up on this watch now, I have to say this thread would have been so much nicer if every other post wasn't that giant comprehensive roll call. Trying to scroll past all those (sometimes consecutive multiples?!), some legit content posts about the watch get lost in between. I understand it's a "count" thread, and someone link me if there's a more info/pic official 350 thread somewhere, but that's kind of what this became anyway. And obviously a lot of work, no offense OP. Just next time maybe keep an updated tally in the OP if possible? IDK how long editing privileges extend after posting. I was too late thinking of this, but I guess the ignore option would have hidden them all. Only a nitpick & suggestion for future "count" threads that serve a dual purpose, not a huge problem.

Anyway, I kind of want a gd-350 with the positive display, but in the black resin that comes on the negative display model. Hypothetically, someone buys one of each. Are the way the cases are now, do you have to unscrew the back, open the wr seal etc. and swap the modules in order to get the positive display in the black resin, or does the case stay intact, and I'd only be swapping an external shell of resin? Nm what I'd do with the other, grey shelled negative display. Take a huge hit if I tried to flip it I guess, but assume it'd still be cheaper than buying black resin by itself if that's even possible.


----------



## jc-shock

Just got mine today in the mail. Its definitely a keeper although I must admit I'm a little underwhelmed. 







Don't get me wrong I do love the watch, just not as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *96** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *86 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *213 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jc-shock

jc-shock said:


> Just got mine today in the mail. Its definitely a keeper although I must admit I'm a little underwhelmed.
> View attachment 1354063
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do love the watch, just not as much as I thought I would.


Ok so I take back what I said about being underwhelmed. Its really growing on me and might be my new favorite G although my Ga 100mc 1a4 is definitely also a contender.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

What was initially underwhelming, less than quality resin feel, like cal45 found?


----------



## vadang

Add me to the GD350-1B club. I was a little hesitant because I thought I might not like the goldish tint of the display, but it isnt nearly as bad as it shows up in photos. Love the watch.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *97** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *86 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *214 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## noms23

add me...


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *98** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *87 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *216 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## conquistador

Picked up a GD-350-8 on Saturday! Been looking at it from a distance and finally pulled the trigger. Love the slate-grey colours, legibility, insane LED lume and how soft and supple the strap feels!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *98** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *88 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *27 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *217 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Saonoi

I have these two. Please add me in. Thanks Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *99** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *88 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *28 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *219 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## J.Harris

Chalk another one up for the good guys! Just got this GD-350-1D and I love it. I now understand how it is a favourite and I cannot understand the bad (I think there was only 2 or 3...) reviews!! Very well built, solid watch. Back light is not "blinding" like some have stated. Although it is brighter than I would like it to be. And the buttons feel pretty good to me. Better than my Gulfman and its suppose to be a "Master of G" lol any ways, thought I'd post because the number for this model is low and I am surprised! The GD-350-8 was a CLOSE second for me though. I can see the appeal. One forum member (Sedi, if I remember correctly) stated how it reminded him of Total Recall haha great observation. Cool watch. But the 1D won me over.


----------



## Flex1493

We'll I'm keep it simple. This is my little baby.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *100** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *88 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *221 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12

Please, add another gray -8 to the list, Piowa. 
This one joins my -1 version that I have had since October. Unlike, J.Harris, I can certainly understand the bad reviews for the 350, even if I still like the watch. The brightness of the light doesn't bother me one bit and I love the module to bits. What does bother me somewhat is the lack of positive feedback from the buttons, as has been mentioned before, and what really bugs me is how uncomfortable the watch is. It must be my most uncomfortale watch, right up there with the Rangeman, whose module I also love or I would never wear it otherwise -- it is so big and chunky. The funny thing is that I don't notice the discomfort of the 350 when in the gym, making this my gym watch (useful to have the vibrate feature there). In any case, this is still a great watch and I just wish they put the module in more comfortable clothes in the future.
Edit: the 350 is the only G that pulls my wrist hairs, how is that for uncomfortable?


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *100** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *89 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *222 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12

Just posting pictures (both 350's on them are already counted; thanks, Piowa!):


----------



## Vdubz

350-8 for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *100** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *90 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *223 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaq482

Add me GD350 1B...


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *101** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *90 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *224 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## blu3hamm3r

New GD-350-1B owner reporting to the group.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *102** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *90 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *225 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cal..45

Hey Piowa,

count me in again :-d with a GD-350-1B...





...and with modified backlight:





cheers


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *103** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *90 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *226 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Southpaw1925

Can anyone be so kind and do a side by side size comparison shot between the gd350 and the dw5600 please?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubz

Southpaw1925 said:


> Can anyone be so kind and do a side by side size comparison shot between the gd350 and the dw5600 please??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might want to start a new thread for this. I can do a side by side with a GW-M5610 if that helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Southpaw1925 said:


> Can anyone be so kind and do a side by side size comparison shot between the gd350 and the dw5600 please??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


350 is bigger, thicker and heavier with a brighter light.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Southpaw1925

Vdubz said:


> Might want to start a new thread for this. I can do a side by side with a GW-M5610 if that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes please!

Edit: sorry didn't see the later posts. Thanks guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitfield

New 1B owner checking in!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *104** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *90 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *227 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rossitto

Hello to you maniacs!!!  OCD is the name of the game here  Count my new watch, please


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *105** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *90 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *228 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yukonguy

I'll play!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *106** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *90 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *229 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Animal

My wife just got me a GD350-8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *106** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *91 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *230 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brianzhai

*Hello! Count me in..*
*I got my GD-350-1BDR 3 months ago.
This is my first G-Shock
*


----------



## Longshot_34

I picked up this one on eBay and just got it Saturday!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *107** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *92 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *232 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## geezerbutler

Another -8 here. Thanks Creation!


----------



## idkfa

Count me in. I really like this watch. It's been on my wrist all week. I have a few minor gripes but it is close to my perfect G.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xrqtorres

Where to buy this online in europe with a good price?


----------



## geezerbutler

I bought from Creation. £63 delivered to UK in 4 days. No import duty (never yet paid any on orders from Creation):

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...rency=GBP&search_in_description=1&keyword=350


----------



## Kenzirou

Please count me in.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *109** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *93 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *235 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## galliano

me too


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *110** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *93 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *29 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *236 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## geezerbutler

Like my -8 so much I've just bought a -1 as well. This is a great G-Shock.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *110** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *93 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *30 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *237 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Achal

Hey guys, I'm really looking to buy a GD-350-1B, however, I've had some bad experiences with negative displays. Now from what I've read on these forums, the 350 seems to have a very good negative display but I'm just curious whether its generally a good (I guess I mean readable) or if it's just "good for a negative display"? Thanks!


----------



## Spuggs

Achal, the display has nice contrast with crisp definition. It is very easy to read. In fact it is probably my favorite negative display G so far. When it's dark and hard to read hit the light. It's a nice white light. Never had a single problem reading mine. Love it. Only complaint may be that in bright sunlight the background looks somewhat brown. Wish it looked more true black. Likely because of the goldy color of the LCD beneath the polarizing film. This watch rocks.


----------



## cal..45

Achal said:


> Hey guys, I'm really looking to buy a GD-350-1B, however, I've had some bad experiences with negative displays. Now from what I've read on these forums, the 350 seems to have a very good negative display but I'm just curious whether its generally a good (I guess I mean readable) or if it's just "good for a negative display"? Thanks!


It's an uber-reference negative display, the best I have seen to date. In fact it is so good, that it beats the positive displayed GD-350's in any aspect in my opinion.

cheers


----------



## Achal

Ah cool thanks for the replies, I think I'll be ordering one very soon. Also how long does the vibe last for? Is it strong enough to wake you up?


----------



## cal..45

Achal said:


> Ah cool thanks for the replies, I think I'll be ordering one very soon. Also how long does the vibe last for? Is it strong enough to wake you up?


It lasts 10 seconds and it is not very strong. It never will wake me up but neither can any of my digital watches, not even those with the loudest beeps. I always need an alarm clock or my cellphone for this.

cheers


----------



## meshio

It has always waked me up. I would say it is worthy to try one on and see how it works.

Great watch indeed.


----------



## dowlf

I've got these 3:

GD-350-1B, GD-350-8, and GD-350-1:










I love all 3, the negative display is the best one I have seen.

I find these 3 especially comfortable. They pretty much weigh the same as a GW-5000, so they have some heft, while it seems a lot of G-Shocks don't weigh much.

I'd love to see a module with the atomic/solar features for this form factor.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *111** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *94 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *31 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *240 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chuang1989

My first G-Shock ! GD350 - 1BDR


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *112** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *94 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *31 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *241 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sticktodrum

I'm new here, but you can count mine in, GD-350-1B. I've been through several G's recently, and keep coming back to this one.

 [knife pic deleted by moderator - see forum rule #8]


----------



## Achal

sticktodrum said:


> I'm new here, but you can count mine in, GD-350-1B. I've been through several G's recently, and keep coming back to this one.


Welcome to WUS! I have a GD-350-1B on it's way, the wait is killing me...


----------



## sticktodrum

Achal said:


> Welcome to WUS! I have a GD-350-1B on it's way, the wait is killing me...


Thank you! Been a lurker here for a while, figured I'd start posting. The negative display on the 350 really is tops, haven't found one close to it. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## chuang1989

sticktodrum said:


> I'm new here, but you can count mine in, GD-350-1B. I've been through several G's recently, and keep coming back to this one.


Ah nvm, thought the screen is broken but its the reflection of that knife


----------



## cal..45

sticktodrum said:


> I'm new here, but you can count mine in, GD-350-1B. I've been through several G's recently, and keep coming back to this one.


:-! Great choice of a G and great choice of the flashlight as well. The SC52W is the best EDC torch I have ever bought - especially when powered with a 14500 Li-Ion 

cheers


----------



## Pachoe

Please count me in! Two days with this new GD-350 1-B



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sticktodrum

chuang1989 said:


> Ah nvm, thought the screen is broken but its the reflection of that knife





cal..45 said:


> :-! Great choice of a G and great choice of the flashlight as well. The SC52W is the best EDC torch I have ever bought - especially when powered with a 14500 Li-Ion
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the warm welcome g
folks. That was a fun EDC picture, and the light is really fantastic. Been using it for a while, with matching ZL 14500.

My foray into G-Shocks is part of the quest for "the" watch to go with the rest of my "the" stuff.


----------



## idkfa

sticktodrum said:


> My foray into G-Shocks is part of the quest for "the" watch to go with the rest of my "the" stuff.


Nice choice in EDC. I love Saddleback's gear, I have one of their bull belts and two ID wallets. Top notch.


----------



## James142

sticktodrum said:


> My foray into G-Shocks is part of the quest for "the" watch to go with the rest of my "the" stuff.


Well put. 

It's nice to have "the" stuff to round out the assortment of gear needed to get things done. And you can stop to admire your gear, too! :-!


----------



## jtaka1

Just got this yesterday. Love the look. Love the module even more.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *115** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *94 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *31 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *244 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Achal

Got mine in today!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *116** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *94 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *31 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *245 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mike1

Got one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *116** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *94 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *32 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *246 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stan54

You can count me in, thanks Piowa.
GD-350-1B.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *116** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *95 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *32 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *247 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Okay Piowa, here are my two:

GD-350-8:



GD-350-1B



Thanks Piowa!!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *117** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *95 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *32 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *248 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Baconbitz

Add me in. Thanks to Khols, only 75. Admittedly, I bought it based on looks.

Edit: Didn't want to start a new thread. Can someone tell me how to set hourly time on this watch? Manual wasn't very helpful.


----------



## Iyonk

Seem that i never report mine here =)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *117** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *96 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *33 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *250 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Smaug

Add me to the mix, with my -1B:


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *118** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *96 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *33 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *251 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## goTomek

Count me in, got it only yesterday


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *119** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *96 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *33 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *252 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

Piowa,

No. 97 of the GD-350-8 checking in for roll call.

FedEx just dropped this at my door.


----------



## a158w

oups, i realize that i have not participated to that one :rodekaart

The infiltration model for special missions for me :-d;-)

wear it when it's sunny









but of course, when it's not sunny, it's absolutely different...i wear it too :think:


----------



## sticktodrum

I'm still unsure as to whether this was discontinued or not... Anyone have a definitive answer?


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *120** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *97 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Rocat)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *33 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *254 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

I can not believe I am posting this.

Subtract me from the 350-8 count. :-(

After I wore the watch for about an hour it was super uncomfortable and was not getting better. I am not going to own a watch that I have to get used to. All I can figure is the watch was compressing a nerve or something. No matter where on the wrist I wore it, it was seriously uncomfortable. It was not the width of the strap as I have watches with the same width strap. Heck, I even find the G-9000 strap comfortable. One thing I do not like to do is wear a watch so loose that it rolls around the wrist freely, so that was not an option and would brought up that issue.

So with my head drooped I carted it off to Kohl's Department Store to return it. I wanted to like it and the features were good especially the direct CDT button. I even tried to put adapters and a 24mm strap on it. No go.

I must hold the record for returning this watch. It was even faster than Cal.45 getting rid of his. LOL.



Oh, well. Moving on to the next watch on my list. Yes, I have a list. We all have a list of what we want or we would not be on this forum. LOL


Have a great day everyone.


----------



## alexs12

I had similar comfort problems with my 2 GD-350's, but removing the wings solved those problems completely. All you need is a tiny screwdriver and you can test it out. As I already wrote on another thread about this: It's a day-and-night difference in comfort.



Rocat said:


> I can not believe I am posting this.
> 
> Subtract me from the 350-8 count. :-(
> 
> After I wore the watch for about an hour it was super uncomfortable and was not getting better. I am not going to own a watch that I have to get used to. All I can figure is the watch was compressing a nerve or something. No matter where on the wrist I wore it, it was seriously uncomfortable. It was not the width of the strap as I have watches with the same width strap. Heck, I even find the G-9000 strap comfortable. One thing I do not like to do is wear a watch so loose that it rolls around the wrist freely, so that was not an option and would brought up that issue.
> 
> So with my head drooped I carted it off to Kohl's Department Store to return it. I wanted to like it and the features were good especially the direct CDT button. I even tried to put adapters and a 24mm strap on it. No go.
> 
> I must hold the record for returning this watch. It was even faster than Cal.45 getting rid of his. LOL.
> 
> Oh, well. Moving on to the next watch on my list. Yes, I have a list. We all have a list of what we want or we would not be on this forum. LOL
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Rocat

Glad (not glad) to hear you had a similar problem. I did that and it did not help either. Besides it left holes in the bezel that would have bothered me.


----------



## a158w

Rocat said:


> I can not believe I am posting this.
> 
> Subtract me from the 350-8 count. :-(


oh i'm really sorry for you rocat :-s

i guess comfort or discomfort when wearing a watch depends on factors specific to each...size and shape of the wrist.

..but that really odd, because for me, the GD-350 is precisely one of the most comfortable watch i own, i don't even feel it on wrist and the wings help it remains in place, while i had to return my gw-7900 for the same reasons that you with the GD-350 :-(

have a nice day anyway ;-)


----------



## Rocat

It must be down to wrist shape and size because the G7900's do not bother me *****except for bezel resin rubbing the buttons when pressed.******

Not to go into to much detail, but the meds I take for the kidney transplant basically made the veins in my arms/wrist larger. Some sort of BP meds. But hey! I'll take that over not being alive right!

I always have nice day. Everyday since the transplant is "Icing on the Cake" for me.



a158w said:


> oh i'm really sorry for you rocat :-s
> 
> i guess comfort or discomfort when wearing a watch depends on factors specific to each...size and shape of the wrist.
> 
> ..but that really odd, because for me, the GD-350 is precisely one of the most comfortable watch i own, i don't even feel it on wrist and the wings help it remains in place, while i had to return my gw-7900 for the same reasons that you with the GD-350 :-(
> 
> have a nice day anyway ;-)


----------



## a158w

Rocat said:


> It must be down to wrist shape and size because the G7900's do not bother me *****except for bezel resin rubbing the buttons when pressed.******
> 
> Not to go into to much detail, but the meds I take for the kidney transplant basically made the veins in my arms/wrist larger. Some sort of BP meds. But hey! I'll take that over not being alive right!
> 
> I always have nice day. Everyday since the transplant is "Icing on the Cake" for me.


yes, i understand, there are things in life that helps us to relativize...and you know, there is always a 'next G' on the list..

take care of yourself and enjoy the cake ;-)


----------



## Knives and Lint

Count me in for one (GD350-8). I love this model for its sheer functionality. The timer in the homescreen and the large home time display in the stopwatch function make this one of the most useful G's in my collection. Plus it's large, fits great (for me), and I love the two tone look of the positive display on this one. No matter what watch I post in WRUW, it is quite likely that I'm wearing this watch twice a day. That is because it is my current dog walking/training watch. I like to time myself when I walk and train my puppy, and I want something I can beat up without worrying about it. This watch fits the bill perfectly.

Here's a shot of my pup. He's a Giant Schnauzer named "Beast" (8 months old)


----------



## Knives and Lint

Rocat said:


> It must be down to wrist shape and size because the G7900's do not bother me *****except for bezel resin rubbing the buttons when pressed.******
> 
> Not to go into to much detail, but the meds I take for the kidney transplant basically made the veins in my arms/wrist larger. Some sort of BP meds. But hey! I'll take that over not being alive right!
> 
> I always have nice day. Everyday since the transplant is "Icing on the Cake" for me.


Rocat,

I understand what you mean. I Had one of my kidneys removed at the age of 13. This experience gave me a vastly greater appreciation for life. I'd like to wish you all the best, and tell you how much I admire your outlook


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *120** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *97 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *33 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *254 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## randb

Superwatch. I'm in, arrived yesterday. I reckon any superhero would be happy to wear this one.


----------



## jtaka1

Added an 8 to keep my 1B company.

Fits comfortably on my 6.25" wrist. 
I also started working out a again and this is perfect to time my rest between sets and duration of stretches. Can't hear my dw5600e in the gym.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cal..45

Rocat said:


> I must hold the record for returning this watch. It was even faster than Cal.45 getting rid of his. LOL.


"chuckle" Let's get a new thread started: "who got rid of the GD-350-8 quickest"...:-d

cheers


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *121** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *98 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *33 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *256 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55

GD-350-1


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *121** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *98 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *257 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MonkeyMike

Hi, just to say that I've ordered a GD-350-1BER, my first G Shock, very excited about it. Also I'm not 100% sure but it could be a "vibrator" edition. I found a site that currently has the watch (unsure if vibe alarm or vibrator) being sold new for 91eur, available to post in most of EU.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *122** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *98 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *258 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash1979

Plz add me in !!!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *122** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *99 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *259 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## markantz

One more. My first GD350


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *123** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *99 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *260 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xcites

Is the GD350-1B still a current model (discontinued)?

Having such a tough time locating this in Canada. Keep on stumbling on the GD350-8 though, but much prefer the black.


----------



## Guest

Just ordered a GD-350-1B, patiently waiting on USPS...


----------



## nelamvr6

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *123** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *100 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *261 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Guest

Available on Amazon as of 10/2/14 via Princeton Watch AD.



xcites said:


> Is the GD350-1B still a current model (discontinued)?
> 
> Having such a tough time locating this in Canada. Keep on stumbling on the GD350-8 though, but much prefer the black.


----------



## xNADER2x

Just got my gd350-8!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *123** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *101 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *262 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SHOCKSTROM

Please add me to the GD-350 count.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *123** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *102 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *263 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

You can add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *123** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *103 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *264 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

count me in for a dash 8 as well :-! love it


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *123** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *104 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *265 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kit Bigjohn

Hello, you can also add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *123** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *105 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *266 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sukispop

Hi,

I got my new(to me) 350-1B fairly recently, but I've been enjoying it _so much_ that I forgot to take a pic of it...'til now. ;-)

Please add me to this distinguished owner's list, with my thanks. :-!

_*Please excuse the dust particles I failed to clean off, prior to this hasty shot._ :roll:


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *124** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *105 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *4 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal)

*Together* ------------------------------- *267 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xconvoyx

Count me in! I just got this today...my first black gold! This is my fourth G-Shock and my first after recently joining this wonderful forum.


----------



## Shaggy2002

xconvoyx said:


> Count me in! I just got this today...my first black gold! This is my fourth G-Shock and my first after recently joining this wonderful forum.


Congrats on your new acquisition and welcome to this wonderful forum. Feel free to share, ask question and look forward to seeing your collection.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *124** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *105 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *268 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Geopro

Hello Piowa! Please include me and my new GD350-8 to the Official Count! Thanks very much in advance!
Have I mentioned how much I like this watch too many times to say it again. 
I like this watch! Makes checking the time a real pleasure!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *124** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *106 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *269 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## akksunam

Please include me  my GD-350-8


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *124** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *107 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *270 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## skids1112

Just got this 1-b. please count me in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *125** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *107 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *271 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dlavi

Here is mine.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *125** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *108 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *34 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *272 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Gordon

Hi Piowa,

Just arrived, GD-350-1.....









Liking it a lot. If it had a vibration followed by tone alarm option it would be damn near perfect for me!


----------



## xevious

Gordon said:


> Hi Piowa,
> 
> Just arrived, GD-350-1.....
> 
> Liking it a lot. If it had a vibration followed by tone alarm option it would be damn near perfect for me!


Congrats, Gordon -- it's a fine value watch for the price. I agree, it would have been better if they'd provided some more advanced options on alarm. Vibe, Sound, Vibe+Sound, and Interleave Vibe+Sound. Not hard to program, actually... They've done more complicated alarm tone combinations in the past.

I recently picked up a DWM-100WC that has a nifty alarm tone feature on the countdown (warning tone at various points as countdown nears end). You can optionally turn it off as well.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *125** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *108 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *35 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *273 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yschow

My 3rd 350....350-1


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *125** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *109 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *275 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Do you think one day we are going to see a fifth version of GD-350?

What color would you prefer (like)?

Red (like in 30th anniversary series)
Yellow (like in 30th anniversary series)
Orange (GX-56-4A)
Khaki (GX-56-KG)
Camo
Jelly
Stromtrooper (G-9000-8)
Blue (G-9000 Yamaha)
White
Military (GW-9300ER)









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

Piowa said:


> Do you think one day we are going to see a fifth version of GD-350?
> 
> What color would you prefer (like)?
> 
> Red (like in 30th anniversary series)
> Yellow (like in 30th anniversary series)
> Orange (GX-56-4A)
> Khaki (GX-56-KG)
> Camo
> Jelly
> Stromtrooper (G-9000-8)
> Blue (G-9000 Yamaha)
> White
> Military (GW-9300ER)
> 
> View attachment 2348962
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I'll would like a Yellow one.


----------



## scuba185

Just back from a stopover in Singapore with a 350-1B. I like it, and the wings make it very comfy on a 6.5" wrist.
Negative display is also very legible in all lighting conditions


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *126** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *109 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *276 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aron

Just picked up a GD-350-1b. Lovely resin on this one! 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTEW using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *127** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *109 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *277 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cpietras

Had it for a bit now, count me in.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *127** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *110 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *278 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Gnytra

Proud owner of a GD-350-8. Count me in. The vibrating alarm is awesome. As a nurse the alarm comes in handy for following up on medications administered or just every 30 minutes to check on my patients. I think the grey with the blue works and is very easy to see.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *127** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *111 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *279 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cpietras

Just added another.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *128** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Idkfa, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *111 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *280 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RobS10

Long time wearer of Casio watches. Always had black ones, with my current one a DW-5600E. Having a hard time deciding between the DG-350-1 and the gray DG-350-8 (not into the negative displays). Photos of the 8 vary, due to lighting/white balance, from a medium gray with blue wings and slightly blueish display segments, to a darker charcoal gray with nearly black accents. What do you guys think is more accurate? Much difference in the backlighting? Anyone have the DG-350 8JF?


----------



## idkfa

Please remove me from the list, I sold my GD-350 quite a while ago.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *127** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *111 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *5 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx)

*Together* ------------------------------- *279 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto

Put me down for GD350-8 and GD350BR-1


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *127** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *112 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *6 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto)

*Together* ------------------------------- *281 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TRSCP

Is it too late to be marked down? (GD-350-8)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *127** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *113 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *36 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *6 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto)

*Together* ------------------------------- *282 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## b.watcher

i've 3 of them,except for the irish Gold Version. i must confess i don't like that one too much.
Count me in please


----------



## Piowa

What an entry, B.watcher, congrats !!!*

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *128** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *114 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *6 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto)

*Together* ------------------------------- *285 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Great watch. PIOWA, put me down for 3. 
4th Positive display red dial is gone.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *129** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *115 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *7 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White)

*Together* ------------------------------- *288 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## b.watcher

thanks a lot piowa! it's nice to be a part of it


----------



## TedDotCom

And finally, my GD-350 is complete!









GD-350BR-1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *129** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *115 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *8 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom)

*Together* ------------------------------- *289 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

So you know when you buy a watch and then sell it because you think you aren't sure if you like it or it fits right. Well.....I just bought a new GD-350-8 from Kohl's. I used some Kohls cash that brought it down to a nice low number out the door. Going back retro with the two tone lcd. Maybe this time it will stick around longer than last time.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *129** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *116 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *8 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom)

*Together* ------------------------------- *290 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

Again the watch was very uncomfortable. Time for surgery. The 350 will fly no more. It's wings have been clipped. It is so much more comfortable this way. A suggestion from one of Chrisek's old (2013) threads on the GD-350. I removed the wings and installed back plate screws for a 5600 series. They fit flush, the watch looks just fine and wears 100% better.

Sorry about the blurry photo's one day I will wear glasses and get a better camera .


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rocat said:


> Again the watch was very uncomfortable. Time for surgery. The 350 will fly no more. It's wings have been clipped. It is so much more comfortable this way. A suggestion from one of Chrisek's old (2013) threads on the GD-350. I removed the wings and installed back plate screws for a 5600 series. They fit flush, the watch looks just fine and wears 100% better.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photo's one day I will wear glasses and get a better camera .


For those G-shockers interested in doing the same mod to remove the GD-350 wings, would you please tell us the part number to order for the back plate screws? Did you order from PacParts? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Rocat

Honestly I had the spare back plate screws from a GLX-5600 sitting in my parts box. I clicked on GLX-5600 back plate screws on PacParts and the list went on forever for the models that screw is used. I believe the back plate screw is a standard one. Just get four from any G, Baby-G or probably cheap Casio and they should work. Granted, the screws threads do not go in as far as the 350 wing screws even with the wings removed. But they do fit flush and they do snug up. I made sure not to over tighten the 5600 screws. I feel it would not take much to strip out the threads if over tightened. The good news is that, if one wanted to, the wing screws and wings could be reinstalled without issue since those threads seat deeper into the case.

Forgot to add. If someone wonders if the 350 bezel screw and the 5600 screws are the same size, they are not. The head of the bezel screw on the 350 is bigger in diameter, but not by much. Again, the reason for the 5600 screws were because the 350 screws would stick out and look ungainly.



EXCALIBUR1 said:


> For those G-shockers interested in doing the same mod to remove the GD-350 wings, would you please tell us the part number to order for the back plate screws? Did you order from PacParts? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## RobS10

Rocat said:


> Honestly I had the spare back plate screws from a GLX-5600 sitting in my parts box. I clicked on GLX-5600 back plate screws on PacParts and the list went on forever for the models that screw is used. I believe the back plate screw is a standard one. Just get four from any G, Baby-G or probably cheap Casio and they should work. Granted, the screws threads do not go in as far as the 350 wing screws even with the wings removed. But they do fit flush and they do snug up. I made sure not to over tighten the 5600 screws. I feel it would not take much to strip out the threads if over tightened. The good news is that, if one wanted to, the wing screws and wings could be reinstalled without issue since those threads seat deeper into the case.
> 
> Forgot to add. If someone wonders if the 350 bezel screw and the 5600 screws are the same size, they are not. The head of the bezel screw on the 350 is bigger in diameter, but not by much. Again, the reason for the 5600 screws were because the 350 screws would stick out and look ungainly.


Or, in a pinch you could carefully grind down the length of the OEM screws.


----------



## Rocat

I do not think that will work. Because the GD-350 screws are not threaded all the way. If you grind off enough to make the screw fit, it may not make it secure enough to stay in place. 
This picture was from TixTox in the old GD-350 thread.




RobS10 said:


> Or, in a pinch you could carefully grind down the length of the OEM screws.


----------



## RobS10

Rocat said:


> I do not think that will work. Because the GD-350 screws are not threaded all the way. If you grind off enough to make the screw fit, it may not make it secure enough to stay in place.
> This picture was from TixTox in the old GD-350 thread.


Well then, as Rosanne Roseannadanna used to say, never mind ;-).


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rocat said:


> Honestly I had the spare back plate screws from a GLX-5600 sitting in my parts box. I clicked on GLX-5600 back plate screws on PacParts and the list went on forever for the models that screw is used. I believe the back plate screw is a standard one. Just get four from any G, Baby-G or probably cheap Casio and they should work. Granted, the screws threads do not go in as far as the 350 wing screws even with the wings removed. But they do fit flush and they do snug up. I made sure not to over tighten the 5600 screws. I feel it would not take much to strip out the threads if over tightened. The good news is that, if one wanted to, the wing screws and wings could be reinstalled without issue since those threads seat deeper into the case.
> 
> Forgot to add. If someone wonders if the 350 bezel screw and the 5600 screws are the same size, they are not. The head of the bezel screw on the 350 is bigger in diameter, but not by much. Again, the reason for the 5600 screws were because the 350 screws would stick out and look ungainly.


Thanks for the information and update. This is a big help.


----------



## Rocat

You are welcome. I hope it helps. When installing the 5600 screws I obviously kept forward pressure on the screws so they would catch the threads. No need to worry about stripping the threads. The spacing on the 5600 screws and the 350 screws are the same.


EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Thanks for the information and update. This is a big help.


----------



## TedDotCom

Rocat said:


> Again the watch was very uncomfortable. Time for surgery. The 350 will fly no more. It's wings have been clipped. It is so much more comfortable this way. A suggestion from one of Chrisek's old (2013) threads on the GD-350. I removed the wings and installed back plate screws for a 5600 series. They fit flush, the watch looks just fine and wears 100% better.


I cringe a little bit every time those "wings" pull on my arm hairs...maybe its time to mansacpe my arms. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobS10

For those of you who have the GD-350 8 and the 1D, do you think the time is more readable on the 8 due to the green shading on the date making it more separate from the time? The date and time are almost the same size and seems like it would. However, I still like the darker color of the 1D case and band. Not many people picking up the 1D compared to the 8, so just curious. Still on the fence :-(.


----------



## om_richard

I have long been looking for a 'wing' which are screwed in the band of GD-350.
I want to put it on my GW-9400 Rangeman, because I have a small wrist.
If anyone has 'wings' and unused, or know anyone who sells, or where the place to buy it, please help me.
Thank you.
|> PS: I live in Indonesia, but there is a friend of mine living in Long Beach, LA.


----------



## gotshocked

Found this used GD-350BR-1 in very good condition for 25 Euro today. It needs being taken apart and intense cleaning, but other than that its perfect. I wonder where to find strap adapters for it here in Europe.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *129** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *116 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *291 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

Ok Piowa,

I now have the GD-350-1B as of today to go with my GD-350-8.
In the sun.

In the shade.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rocat said:


> Ok Piowa,
> 
> I now have the GD-350-1B as of today to go with my GD-350-8.
> In the sun.
> 
> In the shade.


Congratulations!!! Now, the $64,000 question...If you could keep just one, which would it be? GD350-8 or GD350-1B?


----------



## Rocat

The 8. Due to the positive lcd. the 1B is nice and very legible "for a negative lcd", but it's still a negative lcd. I think the G7710 would have been this legible IF the digits were as big as the 350.


EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Congratulations!!! Now, the $64,000 question...If you could keep just one, which would it be? GD350-8 or GD350-1B?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rocat said:


> The 8. Due to the positive lcd. the 1B is nice and very legible "for a negative lcd", but it's still a negative lcd. I think the G7710 would have been this legible IF the digits were as big as the 350.


Roger that. Amazon.com made me an offer on a GD350-8 today that I could not refuse, so it shall be a "positive" GD350 for me. Enjoy your GD350-8 and GD350-1B and wear them in good health.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *130** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *116 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *292 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Casio GD350-8 reporting in. I would like to dedicate this G-Shock to WUS members chrisek and Rocat for inspiring me to get this watch.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *130** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *117 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *293 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

Glad to see you bought the grey one. Now clip those wings and make it better. 



EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Here's my Casio GD350-8 reporting in. I would like to dedicate this G-Shock to WUS members chrisek and Rocat for inspiring me to get this watch.
> 
> View attachment 4360410


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rocat said:


> Glad to see you bought the grey one. Now clip those wings and make it better.


Thanks. I'm really liking the GD350-8. The larger readout and positive display are easy on the eyes. The buttons are easy to push. The functions are all very intuitive. Although this G-Shock is based on the XL chassis, it wears small. This is perfect for my 6.5" wrist. As for the wings, I will test drive the GD350-8 a little longer with the wings on for now. They actually feel comfortable and keep the watch centered on my wrist.


----------



## ShoRtieEX1

Count me in


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *131** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *117 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *294 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jerry7297

Add me in for a GD-350-8


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *131** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *118 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *295 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Count me in, your highness, Count Piowa! Got a green stripe GD350-8 few weeks ago, and it's a keeper!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *131** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *119 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *296 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RobS10

Add another GD350-8. Wearing it for a couple days now. So far, very comfortable and don't feel it's no most of the time. Love the large size display!! So far I like the brightness of the backlight, but the LED light bleed looks a little cheesy compared to the more even, Electro Luminescent type on my GW5600.

So far haven't figured this out with Casio's "manual"...can the alert be set to Vibrate _and_ Beep, or is it one _or_ the other?


----------



## will1970

GD350-8 just arrived. I like it.









Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *131** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *121 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *298 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zyh6hyz

GD350-8 reporting in. My workout watch.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 1 to 300 !!!

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *131** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *122 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)

*Together* ------------------------------- *299 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ShoRtieEX1

Just a wallpaper

GD350-FullHD by Łukasz, on Flickr


----------



## chimpchimp

Piowa said:


> *Only 1 to 300 !!!
> 
> GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *131** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1)
> *
> GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *122 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz)
> 
> *GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)
> 
> *GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *9 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked)
> 
> *Together* ------------------------------- *299 watches*
> 
> Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)
> 
> Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)
> 
> Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Hi, to make it a nice number, please add me to the list of GD-350BR-1 owners. Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

*300 !!!

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *131** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *122 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*Together* ------------------------------- *300 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## madhokritesh

Please add me to the Elite list of GD-350-1BDR (Negative), just received mine and let me confess this ones one of the most comfortable G to be worn. Guess thanks to the Wings behind the strap and the double hook wide soft strap. Amazing model this one. Also this has one of the clearest and most readable negative display with clear Gold digits. Happy to have chosen this.


----------



## TigerKraw

Hi Piowa, 
My first post and first G Shock, Put me down for the GD-350-1B just ordered through Ebay, My first choice was the GD-350-8 but could not find one on my local Aussie Ebay, some available overseas. the other positive display looks too plain without the two tone screen. Fingers crossed I'm going to like the reverse display.
It's been a big week of researching from analogs to atomic timing and solar, with no Atomic Radios in Australia and very little chance of picking up signals from japan from Melbourne and some mixed reviews on the Tough Solar charging/battery life. after that just settled on some watches with some good features and battery life.

Some Honorable mentions that were close to purchasing GD100 1A, GDX 6900, GLX690,G7900-3,GLX5600-4 and GD100-B

I would like to thank everyone who has been on this Forum, which has helped me to make a tough decision over many great and wonderful G-Shock Watches.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *133** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *122 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*Together* ------------------------------- *302 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Semseddin

Greetings,

Getting fed up after searching nearly 20 local watch stores for a positive display GX-56 black-gold, i walked out of my friends' store with a GD-350-1B. It resembled most similarity in the looks with my fave g-shock the GX-56, so i decided to pull the trigger at it and forget about my impossible hunt for gx-56 positive. I really liked the gd-350 a lot. Vibe alarm, perfect readable negative display, great led with auto light, world time and big letters are sick. All black stealthy looks with minimalistic gold lettering on the display are well executed, i couldn't resist. Costed me 100$. This is my 4th casio g-shock. Here is a photo of, it says HI to fellow GD-350 owners worldwide ! ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *134** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *122 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*Together* ------------------------------- *303 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SgtPepper

My new GD-350-1BER


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *135** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *122 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*Together* ------------------------------- *304 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jay_dub

Add me with the -8 variety! I hope to get the -1b as well. I really only just noticed the gold accented one... I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *135** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *123 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*Together* ------------------------------- *305 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

There's a new GD350 showing up in US stores. I believe the full code is *GD350-1C*. Here are 2 pics I took.















Funny that a quick google search, turned up not many hits, and the only official mention is in a Casio China webpage. Here's the translated page: https://translate.google.com/transl...casio.com.cn/wat/g-shock/GD-350-1C/index.html


----------



## OdoN

Hi, this is my second post, fourth G. A gd-350-1b.

I found the "wings" dug into my wrist, so i clipped them, and get some tiny nuts as washers to cover the hole. I think the nuts gave it a bit of industrial look. 

Thank you.

Greetings from Indonesia.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *136** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper, Odon)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *123 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*Together* ------------------------------- *306 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aeromys

My -8, just one week old. Perfect 'senior' watch for my old eyes and ears, with its large display and vibe alarm.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *136** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper, Odon)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *124 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*Together* ------------------------------- *307 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jay_dub

I added a family member today. And I think it officially makes me the "first to own" the GD-350-1c!

The blue lettering is pretty stunning.  This is my favorite module (but not my favorite G!). First model I have two different colors in, too.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *136** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper, Odon)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *124 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C (mod)* ------------------------ *1** watch *(Jay_dub)

*Together* ------------------------------- *308 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Edw7mc

Hi, just have a new profile and would like to introduce my new gdf350-1b. I just have been bought several weeks ago, please add me as new member, thank you

Greetings from Jakarta


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *137** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper, Odon, Edw7mc)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *124 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *1** watch *(Jay_dub)

*Together* ------------------------------- *309 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cranx

piowa, that GD-350-1C is not a mod..listed on casio china official website.

GD-350 - YOUTH - G-SHOCK - 手表 - CASIO


----------



## AirWatch

Hey Piowa, the new GD-350-1C is really not a "mod" like you've labeled it. I think this is a version intended for the Asian market that somehow has found its way to a few retail outlets here in the States. I for one, hope it'll become more widely available since it's a great looking version that could breathe new life into this worthy lineup which was so unceremoniously left for dead by Casio after the initial four versions released way back in early-2013.


----------



## jay_dub

Absolutely agree: this module is exceptional. I had resigned myself to buying the original 4 colorways, but I'm certainly open to more.


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, didn't know it. Corrected.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Weird, I lit up the LED backlight of the GD350-1C in a store one time, and the bar in the middle appears to be grayish color. In your photo it looks almost like the GD350-8 variant with the green bar. I think that what lead Piowa to think it's a mod, I was thinking the same too. Did you actually swap the "8" module to the "1c" resin? Or may be it's just due to the lighting of the photograph...



jay_dub said:


> I added a family member today. And I think it officially makes me the "first to own" the GD-350-1c!
> 
> The blue lettering is pretty stunning.  This is my favorite module (but not my favorite G!). First model I have two different colors in, too.
> 
> View attachment 7740722


----------



## jay_dub

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Weird, I lit up the LED backlight of the GD350-1C in a store one time, and the bar in the middle appears to be grayish color. In your photo it looks almost like the GD350-8 variant with the green bar. I think that what lead Piowa to think it's a mod, I was thinking the same too. Did you actually swap the "8" module to the "1c" resin? Or may be it's just due to the lighting of the photograph...


Definitely not a mod.

Maybe a SOOC pic is helpful?


----------



## SgtPepper

Number two. Backup. ;-)


----------



## jay_dub

SgtPepper said:


> Number two. Backup. ;-)


By no means am I judging, but for what would you need a backup? (legitimately curious).

I want one of every colorway of the 350 series (and the mudmen) but... two of the same color? Hadn't considered it...


----------



## SgtPepper

jay_dub said:


> By no means am I judging, but for what would you need a backup? (legitimately curious).
> 
> I want one of every colorway of the 350 series (and the mudmen) but... two of the same color? Hadn't considered it...


Quite simply should be a time broken, you still have one in reserve.

Other colors are no longer new to buy in Germany. This model also likes me best.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *138** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *124 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *1** watch *(Jay_dub)

*Together* ------------------------------- *310 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Member Cioran have also acquired a GD-350-1C, so that's count #2 for that model. See original thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what-kind-gd350-have-i-bought-3195114.html#post29150074


----------



## tebeve

The G that started it all for me, I'm in with an -8


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *138** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *125 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *37 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *2** watch *(Jay_dub, Cioran)

*Together* ------------------------------- *312 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cioran

You can count me in with 350-1 also. Once I saw that pink back light and goldish color of the dial, I was all in, that must be my favorite G in a long time, I like it better than GD350 1c. And, thanks to this module, after a long while I really enjoy all digital G. That watch is everything a guy would want from a watch and so much more.


----------



## cuffs

Checking in with a GD350-8. Bought it last fall and forgot to add it to the count. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *138** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *126 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *2** watch *(Jay_dub, Cioran)

*Together* ------------------------------- *314 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## avinashvarma94

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *138** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *127 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *2** watch *(Jay_dub, Cioran)

*Together* ------------------------------- *315 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Count me in for my second one, this time the negative display. Can't believe how easy it is to read. If anyone is worried about visibility don't be. Worth the money


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *139** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *127 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *2** watch *(Jay_dub, Cioran)

*Together* ------------------------------- *316 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09 (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TheFish

Hi guys, I just bought a GD-350-8 from Kohl's. Was 25% off, sweet watch!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

pop me down for the 1c


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *139** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *128 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *3** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia)

*Together* ------------------------------- *318 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yoda

I'm about three years late to the party, but I am now the proud owner of a GD-350-8.


----------



## tebeve

Added a second 350 to my collection over the weekend! Scored this GD-350-1B right here on WUS.


----------



## Guest

alien watch,
i wear this piece 10 year until noq


----------



## thirstyturtle

Just ordered a GD-350-1B on eBay! Been thinking about ordering one for like 6 months and finally pulled the trigger! Hope I'm happy with the size in my 6.75" wrist but my DW-5600E got me hooked on G-Shocks and this will be #2. 

I made sure to find a seller with a good return policy in case I think it's too big for me. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## spryken

Old picture , but can I check in? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkoz

Anyone have one of these and a square G-shock (DW5600/GW-M5610/GW5000/etc.) that would be willing to post some side by side pics? I'm debating between the two and would like a little size comparison.


----------



## thirstyturtle

tkoz said:


> Anyone have one of these and a square G-shock (DW5600/GW-M5610/GW5000/etc.) that would be willing to post some side by side pics? I'm debating between the two and would like a little size comparison.


Found these on Google Photos (not mine):


----------



## zeroair

tebeve said:


> Added a second 350 to my collection over the weekend! Scored this GD-350-1B right here on WUS.


I don't think we've talked enough about how awesome this one is.


----------



## tebeve

zeroair said:


> I don't think we've talked enough about how awesome this one is.


I agree!!! I mean, toss in solar & atomic... it just well may be the perfect G!

Well... you know... besides the Rangeman, and the Mudman, and the Mudmaster, and the MR-G (of course)......... dangit! So many perfect Gs!!! ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *141** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *129 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *3** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia)

*Together* ------------------------------- *321 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CakelessCoder

Only 3 years late, but I just got my GD-350-1B today.
















Excuse the awful lighting, should be a tribute to that screen though! trumps my g9000 in readability!


----------



## CakelessCoder

Excuse my awful formatting, new here and I can't edit until I past 5 posts. an admin can certainly feel free to do so though.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *142** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *129 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *3** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia)

*Together* ------------------------------- *322 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GaryK30

Please add my GD-350-1B to the list (shown here with my SGW-100-2B).


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *143** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *129 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *3** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia)

*Together* ------------------------------- *323 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## thirstyturtle

CakelessCoder said:


> Only 3 years late, but I just got my GD-350-1B today.
> 
> View attachment 8739922
> 
> View attachment 8739922
> 
> 
> Excuse the awful lighting, should be a tribute to that screen though! trumps my g9000 in readability!


Looks great! I have one on the way and think we have similar sized wrists, how big is yours? Mine is 6.75"

Thanks!


----------



## datum

I got a GD350-8 after not wearing a G-shock for over a decade.


----------



## thirstyturtle

Count me in with my GD-350-1B!

On my 6.75" wrist:









Any tips for how to mitigate or prevent the strap pushing out like this?


----------



## GaryK30

thirstyturtle said:


> Any tips for how to mitigate or prevent the strap pushing out like this?


You might try adding a second keeper. See this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-...ll-least-one-has-3311106-13.html#post30811106


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *144** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *130 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *3** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia)

*Together* ------------------------------- *325 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## thirstyturtle

GaryK30 said:


> You might try adding a second keeper. See this post:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-...ll-least-one-has-3311106-13.html#post30811106












Genius! It's leather so not perfect but it'll do for now ☺

UPDATE! 
I took the keeper off my SKX007 rubber strap (which I hate) and it's a perfect, but tighter, fit! It holds the strap down without the poof! I've been wearing the watch for 3 days straight without having to adjust the strap. It blends really well too, looks stock!


----------



## thirstyturtle

Rocking the new G on vacation at the lake.


----------



## Dan83bz

thirstyturtle said:


> Count me in with my GD-350-1B!
> 
> On my 6.75" wrist:
> 
> Any tips for how to mitigate or prevent the strap pushing out like this?


Wear it more loose?


----------



## thirstyturtle

Dan83bz said:


> Wear it more loose?


Mitigated with a cut:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The GD350-1B's getting some publicity. :-!

Actor Brendon Fraser's sporting the 1B in TV show The Affair.








Here's a picture posted by someone in Pinterest of a French police officer wearing the 1B.


----------



## TJM86

Can add mine to the list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Nice photos, thinking of adding one to my collection!


----------



## GuYP

thirstyturtle said:


> Rocking the new G on vacation at the lake.


hello,
would you say the figures on this one's display are golden or rather greenish? I'm beginning to believe there's two versions around...

tks|


----------



## thirstyturtle

GuYP said:


> hello,
> would you say the figures on this one's display are golden or rather greenish? I'm beginning to believe there's two versions around...
> 
> tks|


Golden on the 1B for sure.


----------



## pocky

One more to the statistics.
View attachment DSC_0753.jpg


----------



## pocky

sorry for double post.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *146** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *130 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *38 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *3** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia)

*Together* ------------------------------- *327 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ocddave

Count me in with two, I have the GD-350-1B, and waiting on a care package from my brother in the US containing my GD-350-1JF.  I actually love this watch design so far, would be better with a few changes, but compared to what else is out there for the price, I can't complain. |>


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *147** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *130 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *39 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *3** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia)

*Together* ------------------------------- *329 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White(3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## HMR170

Add one more to the "1C" list. It's also my first digital G-Shock. I had a few digital Casios from the late 70's through 80's and early 90's, but never a "G". Purchased from Amazon as a "-8" but was actually pretty happy that they delivered a "1C" as I rather like the light blue lettering.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *147** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *130 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *39 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *4** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170)

*Together* ------------------------------- *330 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White(3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pocky

I just noticed thay I never busted my GD-350-8ER here. So Piowa, make me a Prince of the Rodeo. I mean Vibe.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *147** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *131 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *39 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *4** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170)

*Together* ------------------------------- *331 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White(3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, SgtPepper, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SgtPepper

Number three: 

*+1* GD-350-8


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *147** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *132 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *39 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *4** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170)

*Together* ------------------------------- *332 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ccm123

Love these watches! As far as I know, there are no atomic versions, correct?


----------



## SgtPepper

*ccm123:*

Yes, that's right.


----------



## ccm123

Thanks, probably good, because I'll have to spend more $ on another G!



SgtPepper said:


> *ccm123:*
> 
> Yes, that's right.


----------



## ffeingol

My photography skills seriously distorts the size of this on my wrist. Just showed up this afternoon, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## ocddave

ffeingol said:


> View attachment 11661514
> 
> 
> My photography skills seriously distorts the size of this on my wrist. Just showed up this afternoon, but I'm liking it so far.


Just need to take the picture farther away from the camera, use zoom if you have it 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*333 !!!

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *147** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *133 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *39 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *4** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170)

*Together* ------------------------------- *333 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## srmdalt

GD350-1B


----------



## bncrpt




----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *149** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *133 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *40 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *4** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170)

*Together* ------------------------------- *336 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## srmdalt

GD350-1C









Added a second 350 to my collection - needed a positive display for those days where I might actually want to tell the time indoors, lol. I know the grey "8" is the most popular posi 350, but I am a bit of a sucker for the black with sky blue font combo.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *149** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *133 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *40 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *5** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt)

*Together* ------------------------------- *337 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Coyle

Really into the vibe alarm now so the GD-350 is something I'm considering (just bought the W-736H & love it). By the way, could anybody tell me what's the min/sec graph in the upper left for?

Also, does Casio make other vibe models besides the two I listed?


----------



## bncrpt

Coyle said:


> Really into the vibe alarm now so the GD-350 is something I'm considering (just bought the W-736H & love it). By the way, could anybody tell me what's the min/sec graph in the upper left for?
> 
> Also, does Casio make other vibe models besides the two I listed?


My GL7500 was first vibe alarm model I have it's a classic!


----------



## SgtPepper

Coyle said:


> Really into the vibe alarm now so the GD-350 is something I'm considering (just bought the W-736H & love it).* By the way, could anybody tell me what's the min/sec graph in the upper left for?*


The seconds and minutes run here, serves only for the decoration.











Coyle said:


> Also, does Casio make other vibe models besides the two I listed?


W-735H, sister model.

RFT100-1V: RFT100-1V - Sports | Casio USA


----------



## ocddave

I really wish they used that area for all the alarm on/off notifications, or something useful.



SgtPepper said:


> The seconds and minutes run here, serves only for the decoration.


----------



## Coyle

SgtPepper said:


> The seconds and minutes run here, serves only for the decoration.
> 
> View attachment 12055218
> 
> 
> W-735H, sister model.
> 
> RFT100-1V: RFT100-1V - Sports | Casio USA


Appreciate the info _SgtPepper_.

Thanks!


----------



## Coyle

Looks like the GL-7500_ bncrpt _mentioned is no longer made. I'm surprised there's no other current G-Shock vibes besides the GD-350 & only 4 models in total from Casio currently being manufactured.


----------



## Coyle

ocddave said:


> I really wish they used that area for all the alarm on/off notifications, or something useful.


That's a fair criticism, IMO. I'm on the fence about the 350, especially when the 736 is so good for the money.


----------



## Coyle

I don't know why watch companies don't make more vibe models. It's such a handy feature. I realize the drawback is the vibe alarm needs a thicker case by design, but it's not like the case is a lot thicker than many non-vibe models that are popular.


----------



## Coyle

SgtPepper said:


> The seconds and minutes run here, serves only for the decoration.
> 
> View attachment 12055218
> 
> 
> W-735H, sister model.
> 
> RFT100-1V: RFT100-1V - Sports | Casio USA


Appreciate the info _SgtPepper_.

Thanks!


----------



## GTR83

Please add me to the list. GD-350-8


----------



## ocddave

I bought 3 versions (colors) of this same watch, so I am not on the fence about this watch at all, this is still my favorite, and I doubt any watch is going to knock it off its perch anytime soon b-)



Coyle said:


> That's a fair criticism, IMO. I'm on the fence about the 350, especially when the 736 is so good for the money.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *149** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *134 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *40 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *5** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt)

*Together* ------------------------------- *338 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alan From New York

srmdalt said:


> GD350-1C
> 
> View attachment 12028402
> 
> 
> Added a second 350 to my collection - needed a positive display for those days where I might actually want to tell the time indoors, lol. I know the grey "8" is the most popular posi 350, but I am a bit of a sucker for the black with sky blue font combo.


Also, by a small margin, the most legible GD 350.


----------



## samshy

Count me in!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *149** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *134 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *5** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt)

*Together* ------------------------------- *339 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

I've already got a 1B in the count, but would like to add an accessory -- GD-350 bullbars:

  

Also, I'm wondering how many here have "VIBRATOR" versus "VIBE ALARM". ;-)


----------



## ocddave

Add me to the GD-350-1C list, but I have customized it 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Reporting in

















Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *149** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *135 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *341 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ky3mikael

My favorite G-Shock


----------



## cal..45

srmdalt said:


> GD350-1C
> 
> View attachment 12028402
> 
> 
> Added a second 350 to my collection - needed a positive display for those days where I might actually want to tell the time indoors, lol. I know the grey "8" is the most popular posi 350, but I am a bit of a sucker for the black with sky blue font combo.


Well made choice. IMO the 1c is the best looking 350 made yet|>

cheers


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *149** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *136 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *342 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arogle1stus

Piowa: 
I've bought back to back GD250s cuz I'm OCD bout them.
But I was OCD about GA100MC and bought 2 of those too.

But my all time fave is the GW3000bb1. For varied reasons.

It holds a spot equivalent with a few of my Seiko, Bulova
and Reactor mechanical hand crankers!

But they weren't gifted as my 50th Wedding Anniversary
present!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## thirstyturtle

Sold my GD-350-1B several months ago to fund a Damasko purchase, missed it like crazy so I bought another one!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

View attachment 12409983

*GD-350-1B over here.*


----------



## D7002470




----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *150** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *137 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *344 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Battou62

Got my GD-350-8 today


----------



## marktb

GD350-1B here. Great watch. Planning on getting the 8 next


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *151** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *138 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *346 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Battou62

Better late than never  Bout to enjoy some fine cuisine. Seriously thinking about picking up the negative display version of this watch.


----------



## mf6532

Come in today.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *151** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *139 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *347 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jled

count me in the 350
View attachment 12612355


----------



## Prandtl

Please add me to the list for this very nice GD-350-1B. Great watch!


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *152** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *139 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *348 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Dav25

I'm in









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *152** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *140 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532, Dav25)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *349 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jskibo

I'm in.....


----------



## Piowa

*350 watches !!!

GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *153** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl, Jskibo)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *140 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532, Dav25)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *41 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *350 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Monzer

marktb said:


> View attachment 12417361
> 
> 
> GD350-1B here. Great watch. Planning on getting the 8 next


the digits looks really clear and readable is that STN ??


----------



## SgtPepper

*@Monzer:

*No STN display. The readability is very good.


----------



## kristo

I had the stealth one as well.









But then I was able to buy the grey one and gave the black one to my buddy









So you might want to count me in for a GD-350 as well. Awesome watch!


----------



## kevio

Initially I was on the fence about this watch but it's grown on me the more that I wear it.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B* ---------------------------- *153** watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl, Jskibo)
*
GD-350-8* ----------------------------- *141 watches *(AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532, Dav25, Kristo)

*GD-350-1* ----------------------------- *42 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy, Kevio)

*GD-350BR-1* ----------------------------- *10 watches *(Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C * ------------------------------ *6** watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together* ------------------------------- *352 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CanonMan

Oh me me me me









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B ---------------------------- 154 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl, Jskibo, CanonMan)

*GD-350-8 ----------------------------- 141 watches* (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532, Dav25, Kristo)

*GD-350-1 ----------------------------- 42 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy, Kevio)

*GD-350BR-1 ----------------------------- 10 watches* (Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C ------------------------------ 6 watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave)

*Together ------------------------------- 353 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, guys. I can't edit or reply to my posts, so you have to wait for updates. Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

I just picked up a GD-350-1C (2016 issue). Got it for a sweet price ($40 shipped) in very lightly used condition.



















One thing I noticed is that the vibration motor feels a little stronger over my GD-350-1B. Maybe a 20% improvement.


----------



## xevious

By the way, a nice thing about the GD-350-1C is that the LCD background has a slight bluish/green tint to it, which has a subtle difference from the usual green/gray LCD background on G-Shocks. It's not well captured in my photos -- I'll have to put it side by side against my Gulfman.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B ---------------------------- 154 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl, Jskibo, CanonMan)

*GD-350-8 ----------------------------- 141 watches* (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532, Dav25, Kristo)

*GD-350-1 ----------------------------- 42 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy, Kevio)

*GD-350BR-1 ----------------------------- 10 watches* (Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C ------------------------------ 7 watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave, Xevious)

*Together ------------------------------- 354 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt, Xevious (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GaryK30

Please add my GD-350-1C to the list.

As xevious mentioned above, the LCD seems to have a slight greenish tint, and the vibe alarm seems a little stronger than the one on my GD-350-1B.


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B ---------------------------- 154 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl, Jskibo, CanonMan)

*GD-350-8 ----------------------------- 141 watches* (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532, Dav25, Kristo)

*GD-350-1 ----------------------------- 42 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy, Kevio)

*GD-350BR-1 ----------------------------- 10 watches* (Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C ------------------------------ 8 watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave, Xevious, GaryK30)

*Together ------------------------------- 355 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt, Xevious (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ocddave

GaryK30 said:


> Please add my GD-350-1C to the list.
> 
> As xevious mentioned above, the LCD seems to have a slight greenish tint, and the vibe alarm seems a little stronger than the one on my GD-350-1B.


What I noticed after changing the bezel to all black, was that the characters in the LCD are actually slightly blue in tint, like a blue/black.


----------



## GaryK30

ocddave said:


> What I noticed after changing the bezel to all black, was that the characters in the LCD are actually slightly blue in tint, like a blue/black.


Yes, I've noticed in certain lighting the characters/digits show as blue, and they definitely show as blue with the backlight, but the LCD background has a slight greenish tint to my eye in daylight (bright white with the backlight).


----------



## xevious

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, I've noticed in certain lighting the characters/digits show as blue, and they definitely show as blue with the backlight, but the LCD background has a slight greenish tint to my eye in daylight (bright white with the backlight).


Yep, there's definitely a blue/green tint to the LCD background, a very nice touch. I'm glad to see I wasn't imagining things and that you also found the vibration motor to be a little stronger. I don't know how to quantify it but I'd guess it's maybe 15~20% stronger.

By the way, a little word of caution on those bullbars. I took mine off of my GD-350-1B for a while. I was going to install them on my GD-350-1C, but I noticed a couple of bezel indentations on my GD-350-1B. They didn't go away over time either (it has been 1 week). Two prominent nicks in the outer edging. Of course, for a tough G-Shock it's absolutely nothing. But if you want to preserve collectability, probably a good idea to get a replacement bezel...


----------



## GaryK30

xevious said:


> Yep, there's definitely a blue/green tint to the LCD background, a very nice touch. I'm glad to see I wasn't imagining things and that you also found the vibration motor to be a little stronger. I don't know how to quantify it but I'd guess it's maybe 15~20% stronger.
> 
> By the way, a little word of caution on those bullbars. I took mine off of my GD-350-1B for a while. I was going to install them on my GD-350-1C, but I noticed a couple of bezel indentations on my GD-350-1B. They didn't go away over time either (it has been 1 week). Two prominent nicks in the outer edging. Of course, for a tough G-Shock it's absolutely nothing. But if you want to preserve collectability, probably a good idea to get a replacement bezel...


I'm not a fan of bullbars, because I just don't like the look. I had wondered if they might leave scuffs on or dents in the bezel.

My new GD-350-1C is still dead on with atomic time after four days, which is very nice. I bought another GD-350-1C at the same time. It was off a full second in two days (15 sec/month). Rather than fussing with the trimmer, I decided to just return the second one. Now I have two Gs and three basic Casios that are off less than one second per month.


----------



## xevious

GaryK30 said:


> I'm not a fan of bullbars, because I just don't like the look. I had wondered if they might leave scuffs on or dents in the bezel.
> 
> My new GD-350-1C is still dead on with atomic time after four days, which is very nice. I bought another GD-350-1C at the same time. It was off a full second in two days (15 sec/month). Rather than fussing with the trimmer, I decided to just return the second one. Now I have two Gs and three basic Casios that are off less than one second per month.


Wow, funny you mentioned this about the GD-350-1C. Mine has been dead accurate for 2 weeks so far--no deviation! Interesting that you're seeing this accuracy as well. I wonder if they came from the same production batch.

As for the bullbars, I think they look good on certain models. I think Jays&Kays did a good job of designing them for the GD-350, and not so good for the Mudmaster (large gaps). I'm going to leave mine on the 1B... and just buy a spare bezel. Not expensive anyway. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30

xevious said:


> Wow, funny you mentioned this about the GD-350-1C. Mine has been dead accurate for 2 weeks so far--no deviation! Interesting that you're seeing this accuracy as well. I wonder if they came from the same production batch.


I think it's just the luck of the draw. The two I just bought were totally different: one fast 0.5 second per day and the other dead on. They may have come from the same batch, but there is no way to tell on a non-solar model.


----------



## TAMPAKYU2016

My Newly acquired G









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff

I bought one recently. Its a great model, i'm well pleased with it and the neg display is the best i've seen for legibility. Prob the best low priced G i've owned to date.









As accuracy was mentioned earlier.... mine is running at +5 seconds per month.


----------



## loudsilence

Needed a digital watch with a timer. Settled on a GD-350-1B and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Manuyota

Hi guys, I'm on the fence on buying a gd-350. I've seen two differences though between some watches that apparently had the same ref. Code.

On some there was the "vibe alarm" label, while on others there was the "vibrator" label.

What's the difference between the two of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

Manuyota said:


> Hi guys, I'm on the fence on buying a gd-350. I've seen two differences though between some watches that apparently had the same ref. Code.
> 
> On some there was the "vibe alarm" label, while on others there was the "vibrator" label.
> 
> What's the difference between the two of them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe vibrator was 1st edition and maybe the name got a bad rap so it was changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota

Dav25 said:


> I believe vibrator was 1st edition and maybe the name got a bad rap so it was changed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh well lol To be honest I thought that was the reason, so that is the only difference? Cause I noticed that the "vibrator" ones cost slightly less than the "vibe alarm" ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota

Ok guys, I bought my gd-350, I'll post a pic as soon as it arrives


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Unfortunately, I can't update the thread due to some technical problems with site. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Manuyota

Piowa said:


> Unfortunately, I can't update the thread due to some technical problems with site.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


It's ok Piowa, my watch has still got to come home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota

And here we are!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GD-350-1B ---------------------------- 157 watches* (MCZK, Kawei, Nemo, 02civicsi, Feisar (2), Stu65, Joshp, AirWatch, Douglas Ong, Dmc-01, Ol'leatherneck, Kronos, Cxwrench, Mt1tdi, Chrisek, Bulldog1, Watchyou, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Xevious, TheDotCom, Postur, Tearjerky, Andyahs, Garblenuts, Epica, Odie, Bulldog, Aryarewardhana, MNash87, Jun0, Safetyobc, Ckcca, EcBob, Blackarrow7302, Alathea, Lolo96706, Hiroshimonamour, Stevenvw, Vade_R, Niles316, Yschow, DucS2r, George604, Isezumi, Sbesa77, Christosr85, EcBob, Discodave, BuckChartowski, 4u2c, -Freelancer-, Tse_Tse, Viperguy, Bonggary, Kangaru, Techn1cal, CasioVibe, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Mudman001, Exc-hulk, Redcrow, Abhis54, Waen, Spuggs, Greeknasty, Sonofkrypton, Greeknasty, Larrivee, Rolandw, GabrielLima, LDE, Black-Wolf, Toothbras, Jhm3, Skogen, Trip024, Fahieme, Maximumsport, Jakeg1999, Bodster, Terpits, Radi0head, Rokphish, RBL, Simonal, Mrwozza70, Watchfitz, Irienaeds, JaniV, JATO757, Yankeexpress, De smid, JC-shock, Vadang, Noms23, Saonoi, Flex1493, Shaq482, Blu3hamm3r, Cal..45, Bitfield, Rossitto, Yukonguy, Brianzhai, Kenzirou, Dowlf, Chuang1989, Sticktodrum, Pachoe, Jtaka1, Achal, Time4Playnow, Smaug, GoTomek, A158W, Randb, MonkeyMike, Markantz, Sukispop, Skids1112, Scuba185, Aron, Cpietras, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, Rocat, ShorTieEX1, Madhokritesh, Larry Combridge, Semseddin, SgtPepper (2), Odon, Edw7mc, Cbrbamby09, Tebeve, Spryken, CakelessCoder, GaryK30, Thirstyturtle, TJM86, Pocky, Ocddave, Srmdalt, Bncrpt, Benjizaxahdthealienprince, Marktb, Prandtl, Jskibo, CanonMan, Biker Jeff, Loudsilence, Manuyota)

*GD-350-8 ----------------------------- 141 watches* (AirWatch, Feisar, Kawei, Fwupow, Ayospoonay, Pelican, Rza1069, Danny T, Stu65, Janl, Kronos, GShockMe, Exc-hulk, Tetraflop, Tomd1107, Doc_aa, Andyahs, Burgosgts, Silencio163, Riffraff, Xiaosah, Sedi, Jamie Stretch, Brandonman, Sgtiger, Sharkfin, Lolo96706, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Mattias, Brahmsky, JonL, Ddot48, Paspro, Struve1976, Krispilot, Shootist, Isezumi, Nojon, Thewperry, Chrisek, New_World, Martiz, Rcorreale, Copperjohn, Elliottest, Tsip85, Waen, Kj2, Iceman, Mikoo, Coolio*, Broonzbane, Jasabor, Duke4c, Stevie, K42. Mrmike, Marktomic, Sorcer, Time4Playnow, Showtime240, DaveD, Rybak, DaKoTeX, Ando4, Motorjr19, Maine, X.R., Zinm, Brianmcg321, Form, TempusFugiens, Aimath, Dmc-01, Fresh eddie fresh, Fahieme, Cbrbamby09, CHD Dad, Simonal, Tsarli, Time4achange, Ohai, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Couloirman, Noms23, Conquistador, Alexs12, Vdubz, Animal, Longshot_34, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Stan54, Baconbintz, Knives and Lint, Jtaka1, Ash1979, Nelamvr6, xnader2x, Stockstorm, Shaggy2002, Soulbridgemedia, Kit Bigjohn. Geopro, Akksunam, Dlavi, Yschow, Cpietras, Gnytra, Olitinto, Trscp, B.watcher, Rocat, Excalibur1, Jerry7297, Watch_geek2014, RobS10, Will1970, Zyh6hyz, Jay_dub, Aeromys, Tebeve, Cuffs, Avinashvarma94, ThFish, Yoda, Datum, Pocky, SgtPepper, Ffeingol, GTR83, Ic3burn, Ky3mikael, D7002470, Battou62, Mf6532, Dav25, Kristo)

*GD-350-1 ----------------------------- 43 watches* (MrShoque, Bulldog1, Odie, Alan From New York, Exc-hulk, Honklinux, Mt1tdi, Dobber72, Andyahs, Lolo96706, Tomd1107, Greg1491, Pckoh, Bulldog, TheDotCom, Ducks15, Kronos, Isezumi, CasioVibe, lzbones, Alexs12, MNash87, Adept, Maximumsport, Form, Pckoh, Simonal, Saonoi, J.Harris, Geezerbutler, Dowlf, Mike1, Iyonk, Kev55, Gordon, Yschow, B.watcher, Cioran, Ocddave, Samshy, Kevio, Tampakyu)

*GD-350BR-1 ----------------------------- 10 watches* (Bender, Hiroshimonamour, RBL, Simonal, Xconvoyx, Olitinto, FJay Iceberg White, TheDotCom, Getshocked, Chimpchimp)

*GD-350-1C ------------------------------ 8 watches *(Jay_dub, Cioran, Soulbridgemedia, HMR170, Srmdalt, Ocddave, Xevious, GaryK30)

*Together ------------------------------- 359 watches*

Emperor of Vibe - Simonal, TheDotCom (4 watches)

Kings of Vibe - Feisar, Andyahs, Bulldog, Lolo96706, Kronos, Isezumi, Exc-hulk, Dowlf, Yschow, B.watcher, FJay Iceberg White, SgtPepper (3 watches)

Princes of Vibe - Kawei, Stu65, AirWatch, Mt1tdi, Bulldog1, Alan From New York, Xiaosah, Tomd1107, Odie, CasioVibe, Chrisek, Rcorreale, Broonzbane, Waen, Hiroshimonamour, Dmc-01, Fahieme, Maximumsport, RBL, Form, Radi0head, Yankeexpress, Noms23, Saonoi, Alexs12, Geezerbutler, Time4Playnow, Cpietras, Olitinto, Rocat, Jay_dub, Cioran, Cbrbamby09, Soulbridgemedia, Tebeve, Ocddave, Pocky, Bncrpt, Srmdalt, Xevious (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TruSaiyan

I have to say what a watch this is! Another GD350-1C user here.

Does all the basics very well, and the blue lettering contrasting with the black case is the bomb! Been looking for an all digital Gshock as a beater and I have found it here.

I have also noticed that the viewing angles and contrast when viewed off-center does NOT distort significantly, unlike other Gshocks with inferior LCD panels. I wonder if someone can confirm if this has a TN panel or a superior type of display, it definitely does not distort and lose contrast like the GA-100CF-1A9ER, GD-100, or G-9000-1VER?

Great watch. Think I'll get the GD-350BR-1 as an option.


----------



## SgtPepper

TruSaiyan said:


> I have also noticed that the viewing angles and contrast when viewed off-center does NOT distort significantly, unlike other Gshocks with inferior LCD panels. I wonder if someone can confirm if *this has a TN panel* or a superior type of display, it definitely does not distort and lose contrast like the GA-100CF-1A9ER, GD-100, or G-9000-1VER?


No, just a very good display. 

Is synonymous with a GD-350-8 like that:


----------



## rmeron

I just found this thread. Got my GD350-8 from Rocat awhile back. I'm looking for another version. This is the most comfortable G-Shock I own.
The first pic is from Rocat, the other two are mine. I take horrible pics.
Piowa, if you are still counting please ad me the the list.


----------



## rmeron

https://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?ViewPaymentStatus&purchaseOrderId=150000209803574
You can put me down for a GD350-1C, just ordered from the bay.


----------



## GaryK30

rmeron said:


> https://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?ViewPaymentStatus&purchaseOrderId=150000209803574
> You can put me down for a GD350-1C, just ordered from the bay.


The GD-350-1C is very nice.


----------



## rmeron

Aren't any replies posted anymore in this thread? I submitted a reply on Sun and can't find it. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Dr_Who_Ace

Add me to the GD 350-1BER NEGATIVE.


----------



## Shmurge

I am in.









Отправлено с моего AUM-L41 через Tapatalk


----------

